# 05/13 AEW Dynamite Discussion: Inner Circle Continues To Battle The "Broken" One



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259596691570921474


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Suge D getting a hype package on the Road To DON has me very worried; everything else looks good though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Omega should have relinquished the tag titles at this point. Him teaming with Hardy and doing goofy shit isn't helping whatever it is he wants to do.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Omega should have relinquished the tag titles at this point. Him teaming with Hardy and doing goofy shit isn't helping whatever it is he wants to do.


But who do you relinquish the tag titles to? The Best Friends, QT Marshall/Dustin, and Sabina/Havoc have been the only available tag teams.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> But who do you relinquish the tag titles to? The Best Friends, QT Marshall/Dustin, and Sabina/Havoc have been the only available tag teams.


This is probably the week it should have been relinquished. If they're not bothering with having Hangman do anything it's gone on long enough. If Hangman doesn't show up this week then they should be beaten by Ortiz and Santana with the titles on the line. It was actually the perfect time for him to take shit seriously and push for the World title while everyone else was away. MJF and Wardlow could have worked last week too. Dustin and Cody. There's options.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This is probably the week it should have been relinquished. If they're not bothering with having Hangman do anything it's gone on long enough. If Hangman doesn't show up this week then they should be beaten by Ortiz and Santana with the titles on the line. It was actually the perfect time for him to take shit seriously and push for the World title while everyone else was away. MJF and Wardlow could have worked last week too. Dustin and Cody. There's options.


Well, they have proven they’re scared to do much without the crowd. Tony Khan flat out said that he had the TNT TV title in his back pocket for storytelling with limited rosters.

But this goes back to something I’ve complained about since November. There is a very real lack of leadership. Everyone seems too afraid to speak their minds and say when shit is dumb. Jericho, more than anyone, needs to gather the troops and demand excellence from everyone.

But he is on Dynamite doing the Bubbly Bunch bullshit, seemlessly not giving a shit about legitimacy and taking the fans’ approach that, “Hey, it’s fake and we’re in a pandemic, let’s just act stupid!”


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> Well, they have proven they’re scared to do much without the crowd. Tony Khan flat out said that he had the TNT TV title in his back pocket for storytelling with limited rosters.


That’s not how I took what he said. He wasn’t saving the TNT tournament for the pandemic, he was just saying it was fortuitous that he had it in his pocket when the pandemic came along as a thing they could throw together at short notice.

I also don’t think you can say they don’t want to do much when they’ve debuted a new title, also Matt Hardy, Brodie Lee and Lance Archer’s in ring debuts have all happened without a crowd.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jagaver said:


> That’s not how I took what he said. He wasn’t saving the TNT tournament for the pandemic, he was just saying it was fortuitous that he had it in his pocket when the pandemic came along as a thing they could throw together at short notice.
> 
> I also don’t think you can say they don’t want to do much when they’ve debuted a new title, also Matt Hardy, Brodie Lee and Lance Archer’s in ring debuts have all happened without a crowd.


I wasn’t implying he had saved it for the pandemic. Just that he admitted that it was the focus of the shows, because he didn’t have many ideas to fill the shows without the main players.

As for the second part, they debuted Matt Hardy and Brodie Lee at the first empty arena show. Lance Archer had debuted prior to that. The TV title should not have more fucking importance and build than the World Heavyweight title, which they have done fuck all for (which admittedly falls on Moxley some).


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes. I specifically said in-ring debut because I know Archer had appeared before that. But if they were "scared" to do anything during the pandemic they could easily have held back with him, Hardy and Lee.

I don't get how you can't see that the TV title having more build than the world title is simply due to the pandemic, they've had their hands tied. Mox wasn't at the tapings. They had to film four weeks of TV in one day with next to no time to write any of it and not even knowing 100% who was going to turn up. I'm not sure what you expect them to have done.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> they debuted Matt Hardy and Brodie Lee at the first empty arena show.


My personal opinion is that they did this because they genuinely weren't certain as to when the next episode of Dynamite would be (if you recall, they went out of their way that episode to say "next Dynamite" rather than "next week"), and they wanted to debut these guys at that point in anticipation of possibly shutting down for a while, so that they would at least have all the pieces in place going forward, and have more buzz and intrigue than they otherwise would have for their return; Blood and Guts being set up as well.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Didn't take long for the whining to start, is that a new thread record?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jagaver said:


> Yes. I specifically said in-ring debut because I know Archer had appeared before that. But if they were "scared" to do anything during the pandemic they could easily have held back with him, Hardy and Lee.
> 
> I don't get how you can't see that the TV title having more build than the world title is simply due to the pandemic, they've had their hands tied. Mox wasn't at the tapings. They had to film four weeks of TV in one day with next to no time to write any of it and not even knowing 100% who was going to turn up. I'm not sure what you expect them to have done.


They could have easily used this time to fill segments with taped vignettes, shown some Hardy Compound stuff, Hangman spiraling, etc. They chose to not advance a single storyline.

I’m glad they have went back to live action, because they really didn’t have anything going on outside of the TV title stuff. And they could have had anyone attack Moxley this past week, but they chose Brodie who doesn’t really belong.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> My personal opinion is that they did this because they genuinely weren't certain as to when the next episode of Dynamite would be (if you recall, they went out of their way that episode to say "next Dynamite" rather than "next week"), and they wanted to debut these guys at that point in anticipation of possibly shutting down for a while, so that they would at least have all the pieces in place going forward, and have more buzz and intrigue than they otherwise would have for their return; Blood and Guts being set up as well.


Oh, I understand the reasoning. When you go that route, though, you need to do a better job of putting stories together. Hager getting a title shot was another undeserving title shot from someone whose biggest win was over 50 year old Dustin and squash matches.

They protected all of the main players, unwilling to handout meaningful L’s in an empty arena.

I mean, look at the people involved in the TV Title tourney. Dustin..? Kip..? Chuckie T and not Trent..?

And now the Casino Ladder Match’s first two entries are no meaningful wins Darby and Colt Cabana..? They’re protecting guys’ records way too much.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Show looks very good. Looking forward to Pineapple Pete vs Jericho. They actually gave Pete a backstory lmao. Pro-wrestling done right, I guess. Hopefully they can play on his backstory during the match and not just forget about it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After last week I'm down for Matt and Omega teaming more often. Maybe even make Matt temporary champion to get around Hangman's absence and when he's back that could create even more dissension between Hangman and Omega.

Brodie vs. Daniels at least gives Brodie a chance to get a decent win going into a World Title match that he doesn't feel like he's earned yet. I would have liked it if they had waited at least until after this match to announce Brodie vs. Mox.

Jericho vs. Pineapple Pete has been fairly well built up for what will be a squash for the most part.

And I swear, didn't we see this exact same Fatal Four Way on Dynamite weeks ago? Either way, Hikaru wins.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

No the last fatal four way was during the first show of 2020.

It was Riho vs Shida vs Britt vs Rose.

Also i don't know if i want Shida to win because i don't see Rose loing the belt at Double or Nothing


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> This is probably the week it should have been relinquished. If they're not bothering with having Hangman do anything it's gone on long enough. If Hangman doesn't show up this week then they should be beaten by Ortiz and Santana with the titles on the line. It was actually the perfect time for him to take shit seriously and push for the World title while everyone else was away. MJF and Wardlow could have worked last week too. Dustin and Cody. There's options.


Could do what nxt have done with matt riddle and have a stand in partner.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pineapple Pete, it's his time now or never to shine


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Matt to cost Jericho the match against Pineapple Pete, I reckon.

MJF and Wardlow to destroy Marko before Luchasaurus chases them off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Matt to cost Jericho the match against Pineapple Pete, I reckon.
> 
> MJF and Wardlow to destroy Marko before Luchasaurus chases them off.


Pineapple Pete could have his "Maven eliminating The Undertaker" moment and it won't get that huge pop. Kind of a shame.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho


TD Stinger said:


> Pineapple Pete could have his "Maven eliminating The Undertaker" moment and it won't get that huge pop. Kind of a shame.


Can't mention Maven Huffman without playing his entrance music -


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Abysmal music


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm just looking forward to another sweet show but its obvious the Brodie v Mox match will end up.in DQ at Don. But I'm actually Looking forward to the women's fatal four-way as when nylas on I usually skip her matches if its squashes as she's boring even against others who have to make her look good. This week can some of the elite if there actually there help out as it was boring watching Kenny n Matt getting done 5 on 2 last week. Another Brodie squash I see. Yay!
When the quarantine is over AEW has a great looking tag division and if they get The Good Brothers then that would be sweet as there so under estimated it's crazy. Also My man Brian Cage to God I'd mark out big time he is nearly back to full use in his arm. I did hear hunter wants him for nxt but at this stage of his career and his young family to support guess it's gonna come down to more money or more creative control and I'd like to say i hope its the latter For him as AEW will still offer him a sweet deal, might not be wwe money but sure we will find out soon.

Hope everyone enjoys tonight as i know I will.

Peace ya'll.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

did hear hunter wants him for nxt but at this stage of his career and his young family to support guess it's gonna come down to more money or more creative control and I'd like to say i hope its the latter For him as AEW will still offer him a sweet deal, might not be wwe money but sure we will find out soon.

Hope everyone enjoys tonight as i know I will.

Peace ya'll.
[/QUOTE]
Where is the source
There is no known source to say this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be a fun show ..while we wait heres Anna Jay


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

kingfrass44 said:


> did hear hunter wants him for nxt but
> 
> 
> kingfrass44 said:
> ...



I'll look tomorrow I've been.up since 5am gym with a fractured foot so.im beat but I'll find the source


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Could do what nxt have done with matt riddle and have a stand in partner.


Could have. Shouldn't be Matt Hardy though

Edit: and it certainly shouldn't be Nakazawa

As someone who has followed Sugar Dunkerton throughout his career, I can't believe people think this is going to be his big break and he's going to become a star after this. If he beats Jericho I'll be seriously questioning why anyone would even bother watching this show after this week


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just have to say that the quality of AEW's female announcers/correspondents is very high. Dasha Gonzalez and Jenn Decker are very...talented.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Show looks very good. Looking forward to Pineapple Pete vs Jericho. They actually gave Pete a backstory lmao. Pro-wrestling done right, I guess. Hopefully they can play on his backstory during the match and not just forget about it.


Pro wrestling done right by putting an enhancement guy in the ring with your biggest star with build? No. Can't say that's wrestling done right.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pro wrestling done right by putting an enhancement guy in the ring with your biggest star with build? No. Can't say that's wrestling done right.


Character building, isn’t that what you ask for? Or are you just playing the cheeky little out of touch Corny Sycophant that you normally play

can’t wait to see you and @Cult03 moan and bitch when him and Jericho go 20 minutes


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Could have. Shouldn't be Matt Hardy though
> 
> Edit: and it certainly shouldn't be Nakazawa
> 
> As someone who has followed Sugar Dunkerton throughout his career, I can't believe people think this is going to be his big break and he's going to become a star after this. If he beats Jericho I'll be seriously questioning why anyone would even bother watching this show after this week


It’s one thing for Kenny to give a jobber some offense and a match with some length to it. It’s a whole other thing if Jericho does.

This is supposed to be his swan song. I don’t want to see Jericho leaving the business a fucking comedy act. He no doubt has full control and is just trying to make the guy some extra dollars, but goddamn, don’t do this shit, Jericho. You know better.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Character building, isn’t that what you ask for? Or are you just playing the cheeky little out of touch Corny Sycophant that you normally play
> 
> can’t wait to see you and @Cult03 moan and bitch when him and Jericho go 20 minutes


I have no faith in AEW to do this right. Pineapple Pete, as far as we know is not a contracted wrestler to AEW and won't (Shouldn't) be in the future. Jericho does not need to put a 35 year old over so he can return to the indies. Jericho is a bad dude and this should absolutely not be a difficult match for him. Also every single time you talk about our reactions you're showing that you're far more concerned about us hating what is going in AEW than you are about the show being the best show it can be.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So tonights show was already recorded last week yeah?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Please don't put MJF in the ring with Marko Stunt, I've been waiting for the guy to return to action and don't want to have to skip his first match back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Please don't put MJF in the ring with Marko Stunt, I've been waiting for the guy to return to action and don't want to have to skip his first match back.


Unfortunately seems all too obvious. 

Linked with Jungle Boy and their little Twitter beef over the last few days.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This.... this is what i want!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shows seems on the weaker side tonight. The Fatal 4 way women’s match and the Mox/Brodie confrontation looks good though.

Hangman Page and my boy PAC need to come back already. Tired of this quarantine shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This.... this is what i want!
> 
> View attachment 86268


damn this sounds like a classic feud in the making already.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nxt putting DX on the show for a major announcement tonight. The desperation.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> So tonights show was already recorded last week yeah?


?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> ?


Yes! 
Do you think that UFC fight night will retire viewers from AEW?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Inthi


ProjectGargano said:


> Yes!
> Do you think that UFC fight night will retire viewers from AEW?


I think they could retire viewers from NXT as well
Its not a very strong UFC card though tbf


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Inthi
> 
> I think they could retire viewers from NXT as well
> Its not a very strong UFC card though tbf


Yes from both! But i was hoping that AEW would make +750k this week!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is ufc fight night a weekly thing? Or once-off?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is ufc fight night a weekly thing? Or once-off?


Once-off! Only this week on wednesday!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AEW has a chance to right a lot of wrongs tonight

A Hangman appearance. The guy has been on BTE so if he can't make it, he has recording equipment. The fact he hasn't been on TV is a disgrace.
Chris Jericho actually squashing Pineapple Pete. He should get no offense in at all. If not for a squash, Jericho should kick him in the balls straight away and beat him down. He needs to act like a fucking heel and the first ever DQ should be earned by Jericho.
MJF in a match with someone that matters. An adult sized human please.
Kenny Omega not being a goofball. I enjoyed his BTE promo this week but I have no faith that he can be serious while working with Matt Hardy.
Marko Stunt being told to stay in the back by Jurassic Express.

We will get enough goofiness with Best Friends, Jurassic Express, Moxley and Matt Hardy. We don't need it with Jericho, Omega and MJF tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love Jake.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

These 2 are heel gold


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Survivor - Winners At War FInale tonight as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is GOOD SHIT


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Was this live?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This was a corny brawl. From the pull up to ending that was just meh


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank god we can see anti SJW promos because why not. Lol this is classic heat fron jake

Cant wait for the little bitches to cry online about the promo


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Was this live?


Felt live, didn’t it


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Thank god we can see anti SJW promos because why not. Lol this is classic heat fron jake
> 
> Cant wait for the little bitches to cry online about the promo


I'm ready 😁


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The opening is interesting content but why would Cody punk out both Jake and Lance like that? Nothing has stopped Lance from fighting before but suddenly it's "Stop, not now"? People talk about Triple H putting himself over but Cody getting a big elaborate entrance and punking out the two top heels is pretty poor form.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Punking yes and no, Cody was far from having the upper hand in fact it was 50/50.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Thank god we can see anti SJW promos because why not. Lol this is classic heat fron jake
> 
> Cant wait for the little bitches to cry online about the promo


While I'm glad they can do it, I don't know if being an old creepy sexist is the direct I'd go with Jake Roberts.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Marko Stunt.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Felt live, didn’t it


In the sense that it's occurring live on television, yes. But people have been saying this was recorded last week, but the sun is up so I don't think it was.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Punking yes and no, Cody was far from having the upper hand in fact it was 50/50.


Yeah but should it have been? Lance is much bigger and stronger, Jake despite being an old man is a factor, nobody else has gone 50/50 with Archer and Cody didn't even think to bring anything (Such as a bat) to even the odds against these two.

Seemed very Cena esque.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This guys voice sucks


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> In the sense that it's occurring live on television, yes. But people have been saying this was recorded last week


It felt kind of clunky honestly. Like something they did in one take despite it not being executed to perfection


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Smash way in, stop fighting just because.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The opening is interesting content but why would Cody punk out both Jake and Lance like that? Nothing has stopped Lance from fighting before but suddenly it's "Stop, not now"? People talk about Triple H putting himself over but Cody getting a big elaborate entrance and punking out the two top heels is pretty poor form.


I was calling this shit within a first month of Dynamite airing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So tired of cody trying to be in the spot light every week. Will we get another cry baby promo by him or brandi. Do these 2 sit at home all weekend crying


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but should it have been? Lance is much bigger and stronger, Jake despite being an old man is a factor, nobody else has gone 50/50 with Archer and Cody didn't even think to bring anything (Such as a bat) to even the odds against these two.
> 
> Seemed very Cena esque.


Cody Always looked weak (in this feud) until tonight also it's not 2 v 1, it's a 1 v 1 (Jake can't move properly)


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God Chuck Taylor has an awful physique.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I was calling this shit within a first month of Dynamite airing.


So he should do Nothing after what they did to his wife ?

I Don't understand your way of thinking…...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm surprised OC mustered up the energy to put that mask on. 

Also Marco Stunt can fuck off.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> So tired of cody trying to be in the spot light every week. Will we get another cry baby promo by him or brandi. Do these 2 sit at home all weekend crying


why? He is one of the biggest stars, ofcourse he’s going to be in the spot light. Would you rather the story wasn’t built?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cody is a drama queen, we all know this. I am starting to think his story telling looks more over the top because the rest of the roster doesn't give a shit about it. If they all cared about their promo work then it wouldn't look like Cody was trying to steal the spotlight all the time. Maybe. Otherwise he's just giving himself every good story line like we thought a while back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So tired of cody trying to be in the spot light every week. Will we get another cry baby promo by him or brandi. Do these 2 sit at home all weekend crying


He does it very well, he just does it too damn often.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was calling this shit within a first month of Dynamite airing.


Well it should've been obvious after the throne smashing. He still does good work though. But anybody saying he isn't AEW HHH is wild


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Danielallen1410 said:


> why? He is one of the biggest stars, ofcourse he’s going to be in the spot light. Would you rather the story wasn’t built?



The point is cody spotlights himself every single week. Theres several bigger stars but because they aint booking themselves like cody we dont see them spotlighted every week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

In 10 years jungle boys name should be jungle man


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Well it should've been obvious after the throne smashing. He still does good work though. But anybody saying he isn't AEW HHH is wild


He would already be world champion if it was the case.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This match would be better if it was OC and Trent VS Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus and Stunt and Chuck Taylor were left in the back.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> The point is cody spotlights himself every single week. Theres several bigger stars but because they aint booking themselves like cody we dont see them spotlighted every week.


Who ?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> In the sense that it's occurring live on television, yes. But people have been saying this was recorded last week, but the sun is up so I don't think it was.


It's taped. Fite TV is always off by a second when it's taped, which it is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> So he should do Nothing after what they did to his wife ?
> 
> I Don't understand your way of thinking…...


Should he be able to fight Archer straight up and force Archer and Jake to turn tail and run away? Should his goddamn story always be as big, probably bigger, as the world title?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

All I had issue with is that Cody despite giving up significant size advantage heads down for a fair fight with Lance and actually manages to go back and forth with him. Again, it makes Lance look weak as piss and Cody looks like Superman


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Christian to AEW confirmed.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> The point is cody spotlights himself every single week. Theres several bigger stars but because they aint booking themselves like cody we dont see them spotlighted every week.


What are you talking about? No he doesnt. How is he in the spotlight he was literally the opening segment. He's going to lose to Archer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> In 10 years jungle boys name should be jungle man


So the Young Bucks..still young? JK LOL

BTW, the crowd this week seems louder!!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Jungle express is an absolute channel changer


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What are you talking about? No he doesnt. How is he in the spotlight he was literally the opening segment. He's going to lose to Archer.



Every week he puts himself in the co segments. You dont see that well ok, all good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So the Young Bucks..still young? JK LOL
> 
> BTW, the crowd this week seems louder!!


Lol the old bucks


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jurassic Express is such a nice tag team with huge potential. Why. the. fuck. do they have to pair Stunt with them, he doesn't even fit the gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JIM CORNETTE just marked out!!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wardlow is my new hero.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That Rey Fenix kick looked fucking awesome


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Well it should've been obvious after the throne smashing. He still does good work though. But anybody saying he isn't AEW HHH is wild


How many Word Titles reigns did HHH get in WWE?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

At least Marko got belted and got knocked unconscious this time. Seems he's learned a little bit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So much just happened at once lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody is 9-1 since the re-boot of the records and always in a centerpiece feud is proof positive why the boys shouldn't book themselves. All the while the AEW World Champion fades into the background because he's not feuding with Jericho or one of the EVP's.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> That Rey Fenix kick looked fucking awesome


Took his fucking head off!!!

I like Cassidy’s selling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Idk where all this Cody hate came from. I don't see how he's hogging the spotlight he literally banned himself from competing for the top title.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Rey Fenix just went live on Instagram at the same time he was attacking someone "live" on television. And he's not even watching the show!!! What the fuck?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MOXLEY IS PISSED the Brodie segment should be great


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are the anouncers to the right of the stage? Our right?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> Jurassic Express is such a nice tag team with huge potential. Why. the. fuck. do they have to pair Stunt with them, he doesn't even fit the gimmick


Stunt should be paired with Colt Cabana. It would work.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

That got Dark quick


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think the only reason i don't think Britt is winning is because that would be heel vs heel at DON.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Every show I keep thinking Archer should be in the main event instead of Lee.

Glad to see a tag team promo, could have had a better VO.

The best thing about the tag team match was seeing Fenix back!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Stunt should be paired with Colt Cabana. It would work.


Marko stunt is a geek


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Idk where all this Cody hate came from. I don't see how he's hogging the spotlight he literally banned himself from competing for the top title.


It sounds good to ban yourself from the World Title, but that falls flat when you make everyone of your goddamn feuds big as or bigger than the World Title picture.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shida should win here. 

I like how JR winds Tony up about Britt lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why has Moxley gone from laid back "Hey man you only had to ask" last week to this week fuming and pissed off. Wouldn't he have been fuming and pissed off last week instead of laughing and playing tough guy?

Confusing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Idk where all this Cody hate came from. I don't see how he's hogging the spotlight he literally banned himself from competing for the top title.


And now has a TNT Title that is being booked over the AEW title. And he just happens to be in the finals for that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody is 9-1 since the re-boot of the records and always in a centerpiece feud is proof positive why the boys shouldn't book themselves. All the while the AEW World Champion fades into the background because he's not feuding with Jericho or one of the EVP's.



Thank you. Yet what he does is make himself look perfect yet lose that big match so people dont shit on him and he continues the cycle. I would like him to be booked like everyone else


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So he should do Nothing after what they did to his wife ?
> 
> I Don't understand your way of thinking…...


His point is more so why is Cody one of the few consistently in these super layered serious feuds with multiple people. Think about this

He was in a blood feud with his brother for DoN then tearfully rekindled their relationship so they could take on the Buck's at Fight for the Fallen

Next he was betrayed by Shawn Spears at Fyter Fest which culminated in a blood feud for All Out

Going into Full Gear you had Jericho insulting his dead dad and Cody putting his career on the line. He once again was betrayed this time by MJF. Which of course become a blood feud


The MJF feud involved debuting a new tag team for him to kill, bringing in DDP for a TV match, Cody getting the first steel cage match and beating Wardlow in his debut, him getting all his friends to support him in his lashing, then him once again being protected by MJF getting an unclean win. 

Now he's in some random blood feud with Jake Roberts and Vance Archer who's really really pissed at him for some reason. Now his whole family is getting beat up.


It's not that his feuds are bad, but some of the extra shit he gets could be spread out to others.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant believe ford is dating that nerd


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They better save Dr. Britt Broken for Matt Hardy's heel turn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why has Moxley gone from laid back "Hey man you only had to ask" last week to this week fuming and pissed off. Wouldn't he have been fuming and pissed off last week instead of laughing and playing tough guy?
> 
> Confusing.


He’s a terrible champion.


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And now has a TNT Title that is being booked over the AEW title. And he just happens to be in the finals for that.


Because...Cody.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> He would already be world champion if it was the case.


As HHH in his later years and Cena have shown you don't have to be champ to be consistently be a major focus


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why has Moxley gone from laid back "Hey man you only had to ask" last week to this week fuming and pissed off. Wouldn't he have been fuming and pissed off last week instead of laughing and playing tough guy?
> 
> Confusing.


Because he doesn't have a clue about what he is doing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> His point is more so why is Cody one of the few consistently in these super layered serious feuds with multiple people. Think about this
> 
> He was in a blood feud with his brother for DoN then tearfully rekindled their relationship so they could take on the Buck's at Fight for the Fallen
> 
> ...


Thank you babe!


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody is 9-1 since the re-boot of the records and always in a centerpiece feud is proof positive why the boys shouldn't book themselves. All the while the AEW World Champion fades into the background because he's not feuding with Jericho or one of the EVP's.


If Cody did the opposite, would people not complain of 50/50 booking, one of the top guys not being a credible opponent or booking himself like shit (like Omega) ? I think Cody's role is fine. He's over the top some times, but he is a top guy. It's not like Archer is facing Marko Stunt again, Cody is a star and he needs to be presented as one or else Archer's coronation will be hugely predictable.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I like all 4 of these girls. Hopefully Shida gets the win


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This women’s division is actually getting pretty good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I cant believe ford is dating that nerd


It was legit Joey Janela before Kip. Some women date in the workplace.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Marko stunt is a geek


Your life must really suck I can't imagine begin such a miserable piece of shit 24/7


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> How many Word Titles reigns did HHH get in WWE?


So you think Cody won't be a multiple time AEW Champion? But the similarities are clear. He's an executive, who also wrestles and gets a highlighted feud, his wife is also an executive and on screen talent despite not being a wrestler nor him needing a manager. 

But go off and pretend only the title could make them similar


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody is 9-1 since the re-boot of the records and always in a centerpiece feud is proof positive why the boys shouldn't book themselves. All the while the AEW World Champion fades into the background because he's not feuding with Jericho or one of the EVP's.


the main event tonight revolves around the world title.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Idk where all this Cody hate came from. I don't see how he's hogging the spotlight he literally banned himself from competing for the top title.


Well I actually like Cody and his feuds. Pretending he doesn't get a shit ton of focus is silly. And we all know that stipulation won't stand.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


Probably lives in Japan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


IN Japan would be my guess.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


I mean, she practically vanished even WITH the title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> the main event tonight revolves around the world title.


C'mon man.

The TNT Archer/Cody feud has had weeks of build and stories. The AEW World Title match has just been tossed together with a weak challenger. The true big title match on PPV is Cody/Archer


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Britt Baker has really grown so much with her character work.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What happen to Riho? She kinda vanished after she lost the title.


Well she might be stuck in Japan


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> C'mon man.
> 
> The TNT Archer/Cody feud has had weeks of build and stories. The AEW World Title match has just been tossed together with a weak challenger. The true big title match on PPV is Cody/Archer


Well yeah because Moxley hasn’t been on the show til last week, the tnt championship was the centre of the show during the tapings.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They are starting to spam that movie trailer on Fite.tv.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why has Moxley gone from laid back "Hey man you only had to ask" last week to this week fuming and pissed off. Wouldn't he have been fuming and pissed off last week instead of laughing and playing tough guy?
> 
> Confusing.


Because he stole the belt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ABH-22 said:


> If Cody did the opposite, would people not complain of 50/50 booking, one of the top guys not being a credible opponent or booking himself like shit (like Omega) ? I think Cody's role is fine. He's over the top some times, but he is a top guy. It's not like Archer is facing Marko Stunt again, Cody is a star and he needs to be presented as one or else Archer's coronation will be hugely predictable.



Point is no one else is Booked like this. He should be booked like everyone else. The bookint for him is beyond strategically plan. Its unnecessary.

Than you have Kenny booking himself entirely opposite looking terrible. These idiots dont know what they are doing


The thing is i actually like cody and i like these segment's but no one else is getting it. Should be spread out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Well yeah because Moxley hasn’t been on the show til last week, the tnt championship was the centre of the show during the tapings.


They still had plenty of guys who could've been fighting for a title match in his absence or guys calling Moxley out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Britt is fucking awesome!! I can't wait til she wins the title, will mark out!

So far good match!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was one of the clique - either Nash or HHH who chose to be booked strong on television and job on PPV's because PPV's were seen by a fraction of the television viewership. 

Even MJF didn't get any real rub from his win over Cody - he's wrestling Jungle Jack at the PPV. Cody is in a better place on the card after the loss.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> This women’s division is actually getting pretty good.


Just like everything AEW, it's pretty damn good but there's also a lot of unnecessary stuff bringing it down. The writing, who they push has sucked. But if they built around Hikaru Shida from the get go they'd be at a better level already. Also if they could add Tessa Blanchard, Jordynne Grace, Kamilla Kaine and Steh DeLander they'd have an amazing women's roster.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Kris has taken a few scary falls in this match


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The right winner.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Y’all are wasting your time trying to explain Cody’s booking of himself. I’ve been trying to explain this shit for 6 months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida is awesome


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would a wrestler mid match in a match that directly impacts rankings kiss her fiance? We don't need comedy every segment of every show AEW


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Can someone post a gif of what Penelope Ford just did to Statlander please? Looked dangerous


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They still had plenty of guys who could've been fighting for a title match in his absence or guys calling Moxley out.


At the point of the taping they didn’t know when Moxley would be back.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Sug what?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Kris has taken a few scary falls in this match


And all of them are just her over selling the moves.

Other than that Shida really have the abilty to do perfect 2 count kick out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They gave a video package for an unsigned enhancement guy lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt is fucking awesome!! I can't wait til she wins the title, will mark out!
> 
> So far good match!!!


Funny thing is i fucking hated her when she debuted. Now im enjoying hating her as a character like we enkoy hating Jericho yet love him even though they are heels lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pineapple Pete looks like he's about to come out with a conga line..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody and Archer/Jake did some good business to further their feud. And the tag match advanced MJF/Jungle Boy, Lucha/Wardlow, and Death Triangle/Best Friends. Good stuff.

The women’s match was sloppy. The effort was there but a lot of sloppy spots and a lot of standing around waiting for spots.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Shida is awesome


Shida winning and Asuka getting the Raw Women's title. It's been a good few days


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> Your life must really suck I can't imagine begin such a miserable piece of shit 24/7


How can anyone like a 12 year old that has no business in the big leagues. People like you is why wrestling sucks today


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Cody and Archer/Jake did some good business to further their feud. And the tag match advanced MJF/Jungle Boy, Lucha/Wardlow, and Death Triangle/Best Friends. Good stuff.
> 
> The women’s match was sloppy. The effort was there but a lot of sloppy spots and a lot of standing around waiting for spots.


It started good, then it got sloppy the longer they went, could tell they were trying to remember things


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ortiz is a dork and Santana is awesome. He's really being held back by Ortiz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this is not the main event? Interesting! What is then???


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ortiz’s comedy shit sucks.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TNA didn’t have the rights to Matt hardy‘s character I guess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy is bleeding.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show is fucking great! Solid, nonstop action..lots of good shit. Britt was a nice highlight..MJF appearing..Wardlow fucking over Stunt..Jake's promo..


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> TNA didn’t have the rights to Matt hardy‘s character I guess


They had, but it backfired, and they let the talent use them elsewhere.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Guys do you think the show in this venue looks better with the stage proeprly on the stage unlike before where its all mixed up and has bleachers setup on the stage?

Its my preference but i think with a crown this setup is better. Of course hard camera on the side


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So far this show is fucking great!


I'd actually completely disagree.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why has Moxley gone from laid back "Hey man you only had to ask" last week to this week fuming and pissed off. Wouldn't he have been fuming and pissed off last week instead of laughing and playing tough guy?
> 
> Confusing.


There's nothing confusing about it. You're just taking it too seriously...this just means that he isn't one dimensional.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Santana looks like a Latino Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd actually completely disagree.


shock


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing how much better a wrestling product is with a bigger ring. When they used the ones at the nightmare training center it was a smaller ring. It looked bad


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shida/Nyla confirmed. Please let Shida win. 

Also I'm loving Britt lately, but they really need to focus on one feud for her, one week it's Shida, then last week we think it's Brandi and now it looks like she'll be feuding with Statlander.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd actually completely disagree.


What a surprise.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So this is not the main event? Interesting! What is then???


They're running Brodie/Daniels with a Moxley run in


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> Shida/Nyla confirmed. Please let Shida win.
> 
> Also I'm loving Britt lately, but they really need to focus on one feud for her, one week it's Shida, then last week we think it's Brandi and now it looks like she'll be feuding with Statlander.


Isn't it too soon to make Rose lose ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ortiz misses his barber.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's nothing confusing about it. You're just taking it too seriously...this just means that he isn't one dimensional.


So getting the shit kicked out of him isn't an issue

But stealing his belt is an issue.

If this were real old mate would be upset by both. Makes no sense.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's nothing confusing about it. You're just taking it too seriously...this just means that he isn't one dimensional.


It's not confusing when you realize he has no idea what he's trying to do.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Danielallen1410 said:


> shock


He liked last week's show.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So getting the shit kicked out of him isn't an issue
> 
> But stealing his belt is an issue.
> 
> If this were real old mate would be upset by both. Makes no sense.


fuck me give it a rest


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> He liked last week's show.


Last 2 weeks I've enjoyed. Still a chance for this one to win me over as well we're only just under an hour in.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So getting the shit kicked out of him isn't an issue
> 
> But stealing his belt is an issue.
> 
> If this were real old mate would be upset by both. Makes no sense.


I think is upset by both but more by Brodie stealing his belt


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why is Matt Hardy being booked strong..? Lmao


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> He liked last week's show.


Liked it then spent the rest of the week finding fault with it. I said at the time, his game was to say a few positives that he could go back to as “evidence” he wasn’t bias, but never mention them again whilst going on and on and on about the negatives, with Him cult and the Wood liking each other’s posts constantly 😂😂


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> He liked last week's show.


This just means that he isn't one dimensional. haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So getting the shit kicked out of him isn't an issue
> 
> But stealing his belt is an issue.
> 
> If this were real old mate would be upset by both. Makes no sense.





Cult03 said:


> It's not confusing when you realize he has no idea what he's trying to do.


Or maybe he's just pissed about last week in general. In the heat of the moment he laughed, but that doesn't equate to a character inconsistency. Now he's right back to what he was the whole time.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Isn't it too soon to make Rose lose ?


They need to pull the trigger on Shida and make her champion at DoN2. Nyla has been champion for a few months now and can take the loss, although I think it's likely she'll retain.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip it must be a lot of fun to watch a wrestling show with you XD


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nyla should attack Shida next week with weapons, making their match No DQ for the PPV so Shida can find her missing Kendo Stick and go to work and win the title, while the use of weapons protects Rose in the losing effort.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match ain’t clicking for me yet. Can’t tell why.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Liked it then spent the rest of the week finding fault with it. I said at the time, his game was to say a few positives that he could go back to as “evidence” he wasn’t bias, but never mention them again whilst going on and on and on about the negatives, with Him cult and the Wood liking each other’s posts constantly 😂😂


Oh my god shut the hell up. People are allowed to criticize, just like you're allowed to constantly praise some of this crap. You're embarrassing yourself. Fans like you are a detriment to this company


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ortiz is so fucking stupid


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Where the fuk is Adam Page?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd actually completely disagree.


How come Chip?

It's fun, def not boring. Solid show.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> How can anyone like a 12 year old that has no business in the big leagues. People like you is why wrestling sucks today


I'm talking about in general all you do is bitch about everything you piss and moan more than a toddler


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Liked it then spent the rest of the week finding fault with it. I said at the time, his game was to say a few positives that he could go back to as “evidence” he wasn’t bias, but never mention them again whilst going on and on and on about the negatives, with Him cult and the Wood liking each other’s posts constantly 😂😂


Also if you guys constantly argued the positives we say we'd be talking about them all week too. For some reason your group of super fans never respond to anything positive. Weird hey?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're running Brodie/Daniels with a Moxley run in


Makes sense!

BTW Hardy can't afford to lose 2 times in a row, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Where the fuk is Adam Page?


On house arrest for drinking and riding


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Again...Matt Hardy...being booked strong in 2020 over better, younger talent.

Fucking morons.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> On house arrest for drinking and riding


Nah he’s living in the woods right now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> Where the fuk is Adam Page?


He's at home recording for Being the Elite


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What ever happened to Earl Hebner, he was around only for a bit lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kenny could be so fucking good if he just made the right decisions about his booking. This match has been fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wasn't he all healthy and happy flicking off the camera the end of last week's show or am I tripping?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> How come Chip?
> 
> It's fun, def not boring. Solid show.


To be honest I feel it's too much wrestling at this time. Apart from the opening segment it's just been wrestling which is fine but give me a few segments to really sink my teeth into. I get burned out when every match is 10 minutes plus.

None of their heavy hitters in terms of character and promo have been on yet either which is why I hold out hope that things improve in the second hour.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> What ever happened to Earl Hebner, he was around only for a bit lol


Only there for the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What ever happened to Earl Hebner, he was around only for a bit lol


Well he is up in age probably best to not have him around sweaty wrestlers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy and Omega may be better than Page and Omega?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't he all healthy and happy flicking off the camera the end of last week's show or am I tripping?


Immediate thought of mine as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Kenny could be so fucking good if he just made the right decisions about his booking. This match has been fun


He’s a fucking moron. Made himself look like a fucking jobber, so that Matt Hardy could look good. I’m so fucking pissed. That shit is stupid.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Could've done without Sammy being buried like that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match had solid action, but something felt off. Was just nothing I got that into as it went on.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ahh this makes sense. Kenny Omega has actually been Broken Kenny Omega the entire time he's been in AEW. Explains why he's been a comedy act


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Must be tiring for the wrestler's to shout for 2 hours


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You just put out to a world wide viewing audience that Matt fucking Hardy is better than all 4 of those younger guys. Goddamn that is ignorant booking.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That Mox movie has been advertised about 4 times in adverts. We get it he's in a movie lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Match had solid action, but something felt off. Was just nothing I got that into as it went on.


I mean, 4 of your top wrestlers just looked like shit, so that Matt Hardy could look good before facing Jericho.

Stupid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't he all healthy and happy flicking off the camera the end of last week's show or am I tripping?


You know one time i had a big crash doing cycling and got up i was fine, no pain but when i arrived home (1 hour later) i couldn't stand straight. 
I went to the hospital and something in my back was fucked up and they told be that i was able to finish my ride just because of the adrenaline.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Ahh this makes sense. Kenny Omega has actually been Broken Kenny Omega the entire time he's been in AEW. Explains why he's been a comedy act



Lol funny thing is its odd that hes doing it from the strart buthopefuly he doesnt take to long to get back to himself. He even mentioned it in an interview recently


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

bdon said:


> I mean, 4 of your top wrestlers just looked like shit, so that Matt Hardy could look good before facing Jericho.
> 
> Stupid.


Just waint until Hardy helps Suge D get the pinfall over Jericho tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Well he is up in age probably best to not have him around sweaty wrestlers


He's old too. Not to be mean but he is wayyyy tooo old.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shit talk about Darby from those same 3 posters in 3....2...1


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nine in the casino ladder match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but i'm kind of marking out for Pineapple Pete. I think he may be a midcard treat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nyla get your hands of my woman.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Shit talk about Darby from those same 3 posters in 3....2...1


Why so angry man?

It wasn't great but wasn't bad either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKKKKK NYLA!! LMAO THAT WAS FUCKING HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Ahh this makes sense. Kenny Omega has actually been Broken Kenny Omega the entire time he's been in AEW. Explains why he's been a comedy act


I swear this thought crossed my mind last week when they had him working with Hardy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Lol funny thing is its odd that hes doing it from the strart buthopefuly he doesnt take to long to get back to himself. He even mentioned it in an interview recently


I don't trust anything these guys say in interviews at this point


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is fucking great. I mean i'm picky as fuck but how can anyone not like this show today? Seriously?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> You know one time i had a big crash doing cycling and got up i was fine, no pain but when i arrived home (1 hour later) i couldn't stand straight.
> I went to the hospital and something in my back was fucked up and they told be that i was able to finish my ride just because of the adrenaline.


I know adrenaline can do that for you in real life. But this more so feels like a "hey wouldn't it be funny if I came out limping with a neck brace" than "oh shit I'll sell that you really did fuck me up with that cart by wearing a neck brace"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh Nyla...lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

"Found yo kendo stick bitch" that was fucking gold


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank God it's not Marko Stunt here.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

MJF's theme has to be one of the best in AEW


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lee Johnson? The dude has two last names!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black jobbers must be in abundance in Florida lol. WWE and AEW both got about 2 or 3 regional black jobbers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Again...Matt Hardy...being booked strong in 2020 over better, younger talent.
> 
> Fucking morons.


Ummm..Well Orton / Hardy was ratings. Can you blame them if Hardy = Ratings


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Billy gun with the "MJF loses in the gulag" sign xD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> I don't trust anything these guys say in interviews at this point



Who? The VPs?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This show is fucking great. I mean i'm picky as fuck but how can anyone not like this show today? Seriously?


It's solid not a waste of time but not memorable either. Only thing I didn't like was the women's, but I really hate that division


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Does MJF have new music?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If only that match can be repeated with Jericho and Pineapple Pete later tonight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't understand why im so attracted to shida


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF looked good, seems to be getting better in the ring


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I don't understand why im so attracted to shida


She is hot.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Matt Hardy

Being pushed more than young, non-AEW talent.

These guys are fucking idiots.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me 

if they let fucking Marko touch MJF


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck sake


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Black jobbers must be in abundance in Florida lol. WWE and AEW both got about 2 or 3 regional black jobbers


Lol we need to see some more color in both companies honestly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF vs Marko is great symbolism for everything AEW is doing right vs wrong.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Thank God it's not Marko Stunt here.


Spoke too soon. Sadly we've got this match next week. MJF needs to squash him in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> It's solid not a waste of time but not memorable either. Only thing I didn't like was the women's, but I really hate that division


I mean it has most their top stars..minus Page/Pac/Pentagon and a few others. I havent even switched to NXT but i bet in the end this show is better. I would guess next week when they are live it is ampted up as we are closer to DON


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I don't understand why im so attracted to shida


She's hot. Same as Britt Baker.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> MJF vs Marko is great symbolism for everything AEW is doing right vs wrong.


Like shitting on a beautiful thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck sake


Sake is not that bad. Ask the japanese if you are not sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko will give 5 minutes with MJF making him look weak as piss selling nothing from this week. People will try and make excuses that it's fine.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Who? The VPs?


Tony Kahn, the VP's, anyone who has an attachment to this company such as Meltzer and Alvarez. There's not an ounce of honesty said in any of their interviews. They are either telling everyone what they want to hear or have a bias so ridiculous they find it impossible to be honest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Everybody gets a turn to squash Marko lol, it better be under 60 seconds, just slap on Salt of the Earth immediately


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jericho to squash pineapple Pete and then challenge Matt Hardy at DoN2 is my guess.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Spoke too soon. Sadly we've got this match next week. MJF needs to squash him in less than 30 seconds.


I feel he'll play around with him, get too cocky, Stunt will come back and start making MJF look foolish with several near falls, before MJF squeaks it out. Hope I'm wrong, I really really do.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Woah Pete is English???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Jericho Neegan?


prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol we need to see some more color in both companies honestly


That is true, they need to show love to the Hispanic jobbers where they at lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's embarrassing that Jericho is even wrestling Pineapple Pete. Who is writing this show?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I mean it has most their top stars..minus Page/Pac/Pentagon and a few others. I havent even switched to NXT but i bet in the end this show is better. I would guess next week when they are live it is ampted up as we are closer to DON


Aye nothing wrong with fully enjoying it. For me it's like most wrestling episodes. Solid.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Marko will give 5 minutes with MJF making him look weak as piss selling nothing from this week. People will try and make excuses that it's fine.


Something else that really pisses me off about this is that every time someone has something going with Jungle Boy, Stunt will inevitably be inserted into it, which will in turn make me dread seeing Jungle Boy, who I like.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

See that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good squash.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> Woah Pete is English???


Nah, but he went to live and work in Leeds and re-invented himself and thus wants to give a shout out to Leeds.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

THAT is how you do a squash


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was brilliant. 

thats how u use enhancement talent


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Tony Kahn, the VP's, anyone who has an attachment to this company such as Meltzer and Alvarez. There's not an ounce of honesty said in any of their interviews. They are either telling everyone what they want to hear or have a bias so ridiculous they find it impossible to be honest.



I haven't really noticed much what the vps have said. Tony i believe. I mean time will tell of course with him but he hasnt lied yet tjat im aware of. He said at some point firings will happen and i was glad to hear that but we'll see. He will have to be a boss and make changes along the way that will upset someone


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well what a waste of time that was...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hear me out. Story line time! MJF actually beats the shit out of Stunt, to the point where police are called. He gets arrested but uses his money to get out on bail. We get weeks of court dates and police interviews, but eventually he gets found not guilty because he paid off the police. Just let him talk a lot. Simple


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm fine with that squash, Jericho getting caught off guard for a sequence and then just saying "fuck this" and ending it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


No you aren't he's annoying as shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


I really like him to be honest. Think it should've been him and Goldenboy to honest.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


People get on him a lot, but I'm just indifferent to him for the most part.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


Hes fucking terrible the cadence in the way he speaks makes me think he has a learning disability.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm fine with that squash, Jericho getting caught off guard for a sequence and then just saying "fuck this" and ending it.


Yeah but take into consideration that they've built this for 3-4 weeks, given Pete a video package and hyped him up. The match itself is fine but what a waste of time all that build was.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

THEY DID IT WELL!! OH MY GOD THEY DID SOMETHING PERFECTLY WITHOUT ANY SILLY FUCKED UP SHIT! I'M SO EXCITED MY CAPS LOCK IS STUCK FOREVER


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

😂😂😂😂😂😂 the tone of sammy when he spoke i Spanish


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Am I the only person that hates Excalibur as an announcer?


I like him better than Cole


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but take into consideration that they've built this for 3-4 weeks, given Pete a video package and hyped him up. The match itself is fine but what a waste of time all that build was.


I agree, but it could have been much worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally destroying the drone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yessassssssss i knew they would utilize the stadium. Yesssssss


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is just bad. He's cutting a promo on a drone...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RIP Vanguard 1. May he Rest In Peace with Mitch the Plant.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m sorry but Matt Hardy has ruined AEW. This broken Matt stuff is absolutely awful


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JR really shouldn't be undermining this. Like this doesn't work if he doesn't play along


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FIVE guys, one of which has a baseball bat run from Matt?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Fucksake the entire IC running just from Matt made no sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Inner Circle vs Page/Omega, The Bucks and Broken Matt, DON just got awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> RIP Vanguard 1. May he Rest In Peace with Mitch the Plant.


And Moppy the Mop


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

That was awful. Matt Hardy on the verge of tears over a fucking drone.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> I’m sorry but Matt Hardy has ruined AEW. This broken Matt stuff is absolutely awful


So now you're going to stop watching AEW too ? XD


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DoN2 is starting to shape up nicely with Nyla/Shida and IC/Elite on a stadium added.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im not feeling Matt Hardy, I dont understand how he's so over


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> So now you're going to stop watching AEW too ? XD


Never said that but Matt Hardy needs to go I can’t stand the man and his broken stuff blows chunks


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Matt Hardy.

Getting pushed over younger, better talent.

Matt Hardy joining and being made a bigger part of the story than a lot of better talent is fucking awful. One of the most selfish displays I’ve ever seen. These fucks are clueless.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im not feeling Matt Hardy, I dont understand how he's so over


I read the same thing nearly every day on this forum about Orange.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im not feeling Matt Hardy, I dont understand how he's so over


You and me both. The only time he was ever remotely interesting was when he was with Jeff back in the day doing ladder matches and stuff or his feud with Edge, other than that the dude sucks. His broken gimmick is ruining AEW and making it feel like TNA


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Matt Hardy.
> 
> Getting pushed over younger, better talent.
> 
> Matt Hardy joining and being made a bigger part of the story than a lot of better talent is fucking awful. One of the most selfish displays I’ve ever seen. These fucks are clueless.


Stop being over dramatic…...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So many good aew segments wrecked by stupid booking.


prosperwithdeen said:


> Im not feeling Matt Hardy, I dont understand how he's so over



He's a crowd wrestler. Hes nothing with out the reactions. But ya he seems flat compared to when he was in TNA. Maybe wwe truly broke him like every other wrestler.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> And Moppy the Mop


I’m only taking into account objects Jericho has killed, thank you...lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, they are going to finally let Arn speak!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im not feeling Matt Hardy, I dont understand how he's so over


Because folk have always felt bad for him and wrestling fans love hokey shit. It's why shit like The Hurricane and OC are so popular


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260745752130830339


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

bdon said:


> Matt Hardy.
> 
> Getting pushed over younger, better talent.
> 
> Matt Hardy joining and being made a bigger part of the story than a lot of better talent is fucking awful. One of the most selfish displays I’ve ever seen. These fucks are clueless.


Agreed, dude is garbage but then you have these marks who claim AEW does no wrong. WWE gets bashed for doing this type of stuff. Matt Hardy needs to be deleted off of the TV screen...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So at DON we got:

Moxley vs Brodie Lee AEW Title 
Inner Circle vs Young Bucks, Omega & Page, and Broken Matt in a Street Fight 
Cody vs Archer TNT Title
Casino Ladder Match 
Shida vs Nyla Womens Title
MJF vs Jungle Boy 
Best Friends vs Death Triangle?

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> FIVE guys, one of which has a baseball bat run from Matt?


I think this was more of a psychological thing. They fucked with Matt Hardy's head, did their job and left. They weren't running


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It makes AEW look amatuerish when they throw Hardy in the main event scene right off the bat. 

he never fucking touched main event in WWE and yet he just walks in and is instantly thrust in the spotlight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So much for Sting presenting the TNT Title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So they booked a man in a neck brace in a wrestling match lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Fucksake the entire IC running just from Matt made no sense.


The IC has been turned into a joke. It started with that stupid Brady bunch stuff...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow that is a weak card for next week as well. What are they doing?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> So much for Sting presenting the TNT Title.


They never said that he will do it


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Agreed, dude is garbage but then you have these marks who claim AEW does no wrong. WWE gets bashed for doing this type of stuff. Matt Hardy needs to be deleted off of the TV screen...


Ffs you do nothing but cry why do you watch shit that you do nothing but bitch about


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> Ffs you do nothing but cry why do you watch shit that you do nothing but bitch about


There’s some wrestlers I enjoy? So shut up. I speak logic unlike half of you numb skulls....Matt Hardy is trashhhh


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyson is a convicted rapist - I mean he's done his time, and has rehabbed by in large by MSM but still just asking for protests and bad press.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> They never said that he will do it


I know, that was just one of the recent rumors.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dammit i wanna see more men more wcw feel less geeks. Why do wrestlers insist on not playing compelling charcters but instead play them selves


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyson is a convicted rapist - I mean he's done his time, and has rehabbed image by in large by MSM but still just asking for protests and bad press.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyson is a convicted rapist - I mean he's done his time, and has rehabbed by in large by MSM but still just asking for protests and bad press.


Nah Mike Tyson is pretty well loved despite that as far as the media is concerned even by today's standards. Now if they had got Chris Brown to present it they'd be in trouble.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If you are getting Mike Tyson for the night wouldn't it be better to have him as the outside enforcer in the main event to prevent The Dark Order from running interference? You know? Even up the odds a little bit for your World Champion who is severely disadvantaged?

But of course Cody is involved in the Mike Tyson segment...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyson is a convicted rapist - I mean he's done his time, and has rehabbed by in large by MSM but still just asking for protests and bad press.


Same goes for NXT too. Velveteen Dream is a pedo


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyson is a convicted rapist - I mean he's done his time, and has rehabbed by in large by MSM but still just asking for protests and bad press.


I think the biggest problem is people like you who try to create drama every time they can….


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Same goes for NXT too. Velveteen Dream is a pedo


Has that been proven yet?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

First hour was ok. Second hour picked up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mike Tyson in AEW should be great can't wait


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God do we have SJW'S in here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Dammit i wanna see more men more wcw feel less geeks. Why do wrestlers insist on not playing compelling charcters but instead play them selves


I feel like this generation heard the Monday Night war guys say their characters were them turned up to 11 and emulated that, but didn't turn it up to 11. Then add in it's the fact then it was athletes that couldn't go pro and bouncers, while today is mostly lifelong wrestling fans and this is what you get.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you are getting Mike Tyson for the night wouldn't it be better to have him as the outside enforcer in the main event to prevent The Dark Order from running interference? You know? Even up the odds a little bit for your World Champion who is severely disadvantaged?
> 
> But of course Cody is involved in the Mike Tyson segment...


Cody is going to Cody.

This shit is awful. If you don’t have history in WWE, then you stand no chance. Fucking stupid.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I think the biggest problem is people like you who try to create drama every time they can….


More a prediction. I think MIke was innocent or at least enough grey area. I mean he was convicted of forcibly performing oral sex on the victim after she went up to his room in the middle of the night and then Mike stopped and it didn't go any further when he realized she really didn't want to be there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why isn't Moxley out here already with a bat to reclaim his belt and smash Brodie's face in? Why wait for him to have a match?

Again, makes no sense...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> God do we have SJW'S in here?


Shudder


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like this generation heard the Monday Night war guys say their characters were them turned up to 11 and emulated that, but didn't turn it up to 11. Then add in it's the fact then it was athletes that couldn't go pro and bouncers, while today is mostly lifelong wrestling fans and this is what you get.


😥😥


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Christopher Daniels needs to retire , never liked the poor guy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you are getting Mike Tyson for the night wouldn't it be better to have him as the outside enforcer in the main event to prevent The Dark Order from running interference? You know? Even up the odds a little bit for your World Champion who is severely disadvantaged?


I agree, they should be using Tyson for the main event, it needs something more being that Moxley is the World Champion. But seeing as the TNT Title is just being unveiled, it also works to use him in Cody vs Archer. Not how I would have done brought him in though.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I look forward to Mike Tython prethenting the TNT Championthip at Double or Nothing


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon the new The Wood XD


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think Brodie should use the clothesline from hell instead of the discus clothesline.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look its the guy that doenst "HAVE IT" that looks like an idiot in a suit getting pushed to the moon


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Moxley is so mad that he's going to wait for the match to be over to do anything to Brodie...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why isn't Moxley out here already with a bat to reclaim his belt and smash Brodie's face in? Why wait for him to have a match?
> 
> Again, makes no sense...


Nothing is making sense in wrestling lately, just look what happened at MITB main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR needs to stop using the $2 steak line lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A shame Tyson will be there but its notin Vegas.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> bdon the new The Wood XD


What do comments like this achieve? Bdon was someone that was on your side at the beginning and has quickly been turned around due to AEW doing a bunch of stupid shit with wrestlers he was willing to back to the death. Just goes to show that the dumb shit turns fans away


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The peoples on this forum does not make sense….

If fans were acting the same 20-30 years ago, there would be no wrestling on TV today.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Nothing is making sense in wrestling lately, just look what happened at MITB main event


Yeah, I didn't watch that but saw a clip on Twitter where AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan stopped fighting to do a comedy segment. That little clip was awful enough for me.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Moxley is so mad that he's going to wait for the match to be over to do anything to Brodie...


Dat logic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think Brodie should use the clothesline from hell instead of the discus clothesline.


The Clothesline from Hell was always so epic. That fall with it just made it seem extra devastating


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

People really upset about a Mike Tyson appearance? He's only presenting the title. It's like a 3 min appearance. Geez


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lee is a dork


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Should have named the TNT TV title the TNT Glass Ceiling championship, because that’s as far as anyone without WWE history is climbing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lee looks like a giant baby with a beard


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> The Clothesline from Hell was always so epic. That fall with it just made it seem extra devastating


I know I prefer it over the discus clothesline. Brodie has an epic clothesline just would prefer him do it off the ropes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People really upset about a Mike Tyson appearance? He's only presenting the title. It's like a 3 min appearance. Geez


I think it's great just don't know why he's involved in the TNT belt presentation and not the main event. Tyson has been getting a lot of press lately about an alleged boxing return so it'd make a heap of sense for him to be involved in the main event.

Seems like they just went all out for something special because it's Cody and Cody needs that. Also, the mark hinted about it on Twitter before it happened as always.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I fucking hate WWE.

And now it’s being forced on me in another fucking company. Jesus Christ. I left wrestling for 2 decades to avoid their shit on my television, come back for “wrestling on TNT” not knowing who any of these guys are, and I’m forced to watch fucking WWE guys rule the broadcasts.

I’m fucking pissed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they bothered to explain why that was not a DQ, but they really need to define some rules.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Daniels is getting way too much offense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brodie no selling lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate to say it but by the end of the first AEW year they need a serious roster do over.

Hest talent they have are the new comer younger guys


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Daniels has no business getting that amount of offense in...gtfo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So nice of Mox to have patience and let Brodie finish his match first.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mox needs to shave his head and be done with it


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Good to know the man challenging for the title was made to look like he barely beat Daniels lol....


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why wouldn't Moxley come down with a weapon to even the odds against a group of guys and a "monster". Why does he just let Brodie and 10 walk backstage with the belt that he is apparently so desperate to regain?

Nothing. Makes. Sense.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Odds on Moxley being one of the minions next week. Specifically the one that Brodie Lee hands the title to. He will win the match, ask for the title like he did this week. Mox will go to hand it to him and take the mask off to reveal if was him all along.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He wanted the title back so badly that he just let them finish the match then walk away slowly with it.

STUPID!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Daniels has no business getting that amount of offense in...gtfo


Agreed. This is one of AEW’s biggest flaws, they have to make everyone look good..


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Scrolling through the thread, it's constant self contradicting bitching about everything-- bitching that older wrestlers are getting booked strong because they're a big draw and bitching because young wrestlers are getting long matches with Omega or a rub working with Hardy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He wanted the title back so badly that he just let them finish the match then walk away slowly with it.

STUPID!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Moxley is an idiot to end this weeks show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did anyone else's TV cut blank randomly???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So not only are they making Brodie Lee imitate Vince, they are letting their writers imitate WWE writers for his angles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tyson to present the TV Title? Well i guess it's fine. I mean it'll get AEW more publicity


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here we go.

Jake being an old creepy sexist, probably not the direction I'd go with this
Why did Cody bump the barrier over when he could easily have stepped over it? Such a drama queen. But I'm glad he's shown up
They really need to stop showing that Meltzer Driver to the outside where Nick didn't even touch them
There's 6 men out there now, with 2 of them being terrible. Why not have Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy VS Trent and OC and get rid of Stunt and Chuck Taylor?
MJF, Wardlow and Fenix looking dominant.
Penelope Ford is hot
The right person won!
Suge D needs to be contacted by No Way Jose's lawyer
Ortiz sucks, Santana is great. This tag team confuses me
3000 year old Matt Hardy getting the pin when Omega is in the match was the wrong choice
Fuck Darby Allin
MJF FIGHTING AN ADULT YAAAASSSS
Oh for fucks sake. If that isn't Stunt's final match in AEW then he's going to be around forever.
They did that Jericho squash perfectly! Amazing
And the dumb ass drone is dead! Perfect!
Moxley can't be too pissed if he's not out there yet
Has there ever been an AEW Main Event that didn't have shenanigans?
That promo was better from Mox
Hey I mostly enjoyed this show. They're focusing on ex-WWE stars wayyyy too much but hopefully it doesn't last. Still a fair bit of dumb shit that wasn't needed though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Odds on Moxley being one of the minions next week. Specifically the one that Brodie Lee hands the title to. He will win the match, ask for the title like he did this week. Mox will go to hand it to him and take the mask off to reveal if was him all along.


I swear i thought Moxley was a minion today lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Odds on Moxley being one of the minions next week. Specifically the one that Brodie Lee hands the title to. He will win the match, ask for the title like he did this week. Mox will go to hand it to him and take the mask off to reveal if was him all along.


Oh, I guarantee it, because I was fully expecting that to happen this week.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I fucking hate WWE.
> 
> And now it’s being forced on me in another fucking company. Jesus Christ. I left wrestling for 2 decades to avoid their shit on my television, come back for “wrestling on TNT” not knowing who any of these guys are, and I’m forced to watch fucking WWE guys rule the broadcasts.
> 
> I’m fucking pissed.


Then don't watch !

It's wearing to see you always crying…..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox and Lee are both geeky fuckers.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

That Cody segment might have been the cheesiest thing I've seen in wrestling this year. They acted like it was so badass and it was literally him slowly driving his truck and gently knocking over some plastic trash cans. Then he got out acting like a badass. Honestly every week I feel like Cody proves that nobody thinks he is a big star except himself.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> Scrolling through the thread, it's constant self contradicting bitching about everything-- bitching that older wrestlers are getting booked strong because they're a big draw and bitching because young wrestlers are getting long matches with Omega or a rub working with Hardy.


Context, mate. Matt Hardy getting pushed sucks, but Jericho is an actual draw so it's ok. Hangman getting the rub from Omega is great but Alan Angels isn't. Do you understand?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Jake being an old creepy sexist, probably not the direction I'd go with this
> Why did Cody bump the barrier over when he could easily have stepped over it? Such a drama queen. But I'm glad he's shown up
> ...


It was stupid how Mox didn’t even worry about the title. They were literally standing right there instead he focused on one of the minions lol. Also why did he wait until after the match lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

P Thriller said:


> That Cody segment might have been the cheesiest thing I've seen in wrestling this year. They acted like it was so badass and it was literally him slowly driving his truck and gently knocking over some plastic trash cans. Then he got out acting like a badass. Honestly every week I feel like Cody proves that nobody thinks he is a big star except himself.


Agreed, Cody will never be a star. He tries too much to act like Triple H.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I fucking hate WWE.
> 
> And now it’s being *forced on me* in another fucking company. Jesus Christ. I left wrestling for 2 decades to avoid their shit on my television, come back for “wrestling on TNT” not knowing who any of these guys are, and I’m *forced to watch* fucking WWE guys rule the broadcasts.
> 
> I’m fucking pissed.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't understand why people are upset because "boohoo he was in WWE". They also have a lot of wrestlers from TNA, New Japan, ROH etc. Why does it matter where they wrestled?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> View attachment 86307


This 100%
.
I hate the people acting like they are forced to watch something. or the people who wants the same shows than 20 years (which by the way except 1 or 2 angles were dog shit)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dynamite never feels like it lasts two hours to me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If you’re in WWE and bored with your booking, ask for your release, go to AEW, and shoot to the main event scene. Simple as that.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought the second hour was much better. No matches that I'll remember, it was more about building up storylines and feuds for DoN2, which is starting to shape up pretty nicely with Nyla/Shida and IC/Elite added. I wonder if the Revolt will interfere in that match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> At least they bothered to explain why that was not a DQ, but they really need to define some rules.


What was the reason? was watching UFC


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well what a waste of time that was...


That is it. I'm calling you out to Thunderdome.
You bitch every week about jobbers getting long matches (when most of us tune in to AEW for longer matches), and now you shit on Pineapple Pete getting squashed in seconds.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What was the reason? was watching UFC


They said because the guys running in the ring never touched either of the guys actually in the match it was not a DQ.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> If you’re in WWE and bored with your booking, ask for your release, go to AEW, and shoot to the main event scene. Simple as that.


So you wouldn't use recognizable and familiar faces that all wrestling fans know during a pandemic when half of your roster isn't there as the CEO of a wrestling company?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So you wouldn't use recognizable and familiar faces that all wrestling fans know during a pandemic when half of your roster isn't there as the CEO of a wrestling company?


Don't bother he's only answering the peoples thinking like him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So you wouldn't use recognizable and familiar faces that all wrestling fans know during a pandemic when half of your roster isn't there as the CEO of a wrestling company?


Use them to put over your lesser known talents who are better at this stage of their careers, yes. Make them look like world beaters vs your lesser known talent? Hell no.

All they did tonight was tell an audience who doesn’t know these guys, “Hey, you don’t know them for a reason. The WWE is where the stars are, these guys you know less of don’t stand a chance.”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Scrolling through the thread, it's constant self contradicting bitching about everything-- bitching that older wrestlers are getting booked strong because they're a big draw and bitching because young wrestlers are getting long matches with Omega or a rub working with Hardy.


It's a delicate balancing act that they aren't necessarily nailing. While you need vets with names to help build a new company full of unknowns, you also need to be steadily building up your own guys. While you don't need to be burying folk, at the same time you can't have your top stars having back and forth matches with everyone like Omega is doing. 

I mean think about this Matt Hardy and Brodie Lee have walked into top of the card spots despite both spending the majority of their career as tag guys.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid show this week, though nowhere near as good as last week:

*The opening promo worked on all sides. Jake was an asshole, but a charismatic asshole. Archer looks like a monster. Cody looks like a fighter. Fun brawl that gave us a taste but not too much of the match at DON.

*The opening tag did a lot of good. Match was solid and in this one match, they managed to further and build 3 different feuds with MJF/Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus/Wardlow, and Death Triangle (whenever they're back in full)/Best Friends & OC. Good stuff there.

*The women's match was a mess honestly. The effort was there from every woman but a lot of the spots were sloppy and there was a lot of standing around waiting for a spot to happen. It didn't feel fluid at all. But, at least it had the driving story of Hikaru and Britt.

*Kenny/Matt vs. Santana/Ortiz was.....fine? I guess. Look the action was solid and all but for whatever reason, I just couldn't bring myself to care that much while watching. I think it has to do with Kenny in the sense that he was so tied to the Bucks and Hangman. The Hangman story along with Kenny & The Bucks was the best story AEW had going for them, and now 3/4's of that equation is missing. And Kenny just doesn't feel the same now because of it.

*MJF with a solid squash and a solid promo. Not much else to say about it.

*Was actually kind of hoping Jericho vs. Pineapple Pete would be a bit more then it was considering the time they put into it, but it was fine for what it was. As for Jericho beating up Vanguard 1.....I mean it's stupid, but at least it falls under funny stupid.

*Brodie vs. Daniels was again, fine. Nothing special. It was Brodie's first real chance to have real competitive match in AEW and I thought he did well. It's just I still don't see him as a World Title level competitor. So this title match right now just feels like an after thought compared to a lot of the other stuff on the show. And that's now how your World Title feud should feel.

So I thought the 1st 2 segments of the show really delivered tonight but most everything else I was indifferent to or thought it was OK.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Use them to put over your lesser known talents who are better at this stage of their careers, yes. Make them look like world beaters vs your lesser known talent? Hell no.
> 
> All they did tonight was tell an audience who doesn’t know these guys, “Hey, you don’t know them for a reason. The WWE is where the stars are, these guys you know less of don’t stand a chance.”


He just debuted. They can't just job him out. He lost his debut match last week which almost never happens in a debut and tonight was his first win. You make it sound like he already buried the entire roster.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> That is it. I'm calling you out to Thunderdome.
> You bitch every week about jobbers getting long matches (when most of us tune in to AEW for longer matches), and now you shit on Pineapple Pete getting squashed in seconds.


You can call me out but should've read my further explanation after this.

The match was fine but they spent four weeks building to this. Pete getting involved in Jericho's street fight, Jericho taunting him on commentary. All of that build for a 60 second squash match. I'm not saying it shouldn't have been a 60 second squash match I'm saying they never should have built this garbage on TV and instead could have built to a proper Jericho match with a midcarder who has some potential and could gain something from being in ring with Jericho.

All of this Jericho/Pete nonsense has been a waste of time and done nothing for anyone. Pete was expected to lose very quickly and Jericho was expected to win very quickly. Nobody thinks better of anyone for this. It is the epitome of filler.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I honestly think Cody would leave AEW if WWE offered him a main event spot, a world title run and a feud with Triple H.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People really upset about a Mike Tyson appearance? He's only presenting the title. It's like a 3 min appearance. Geez


It's going to give the company the most media and mainstream attention they have yet had so it is automatically a horrible idea according to the sabateurs on here that just want AEW to fail.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip we are doing with you the same thing you're doing with AEW, we put the good things on the side and only talk about the thing we don't like about your posts.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He just debuted. They can't just job him out. He lost his debut match last week which almost never happens in a debut and tonight was his first win. You make it sound like he already buried the entire roster.


Along with making Jericho, Schiavonne, Omega, andCody pretend they saw him fucking teleporting.

What good came of tonight’s shit? Who walked away looking good from that, other than Matt fucking Hardy again? Omega ate the pinfall last week, Jericho and Sammy acting scared of pyro at his debut.

WWE for the win. Best promotion Vince has ever received. Go watch WWE to see the AEW stars of tomorrow!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> It's going to give the company the most media and mainstream attention they have yet had so it is automatically a horrible idea according to the sabateurs on here that just want AEW to fail.


The only people who want NXT to fail are the people booking Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, Chuck Taylor and the rest of the dumb shit this show has done since it's debut


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can call me out but should've read my further explanation after this.
> 
> The match was fine but they spent four weeks building to this. Pete getting involved in Jericho's street fight, Jericho taunting him on commentary. All of that build for a 60 second squash match. I'm not saying it shouldn't have been a 60 second squash match I'm saying they never should have built this garbage on TV and instead could have built to a proper Jericho match with a midcarder who has some potential and could gain something from being in ring with Jericho.
> 
> All of this Jericho/Pete nonsense has been a waste of time and done nothing for anyone. Pete was expected to lose very quickly and Jericho was expected to win very quickly. Nobody thinks better of anyone for this. It is the epitome of filler.


It doesn't matter what they do, you are going to reshape your argument to shit on them. You have been exposed as a hypocrite.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Along with making Jericho, Schiavonne, Omega, andCody *pretend they saw him fucking teleporting.*
> 
> What good came of tonight’s shit? Who walked away looking good from that, other than Matt fucking Hardy again? Omega ate the pinfall last week, Jericho and Sammy acting scared of pyro at his debut.
> 
> WWE for the win. Best promotion Vince has ever received. Go watch WWE to see the AEW stars of tomorrow!


This was explained away as the drone projecting holograms, which would be fine, but then where did the Matt Hardy who appeared at ringside and stepped into the ring come from?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> This was explained away as the drone projecting holograms, which would be fine, but then where did the Matt Hardy who appeared at ringside and stepped into the ring come from?


You can do a lot of things with a good misdirection


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> This was explained away as the drone projecting holograms, which would be fine, but then where did the Matt Hardy who appeared at ringside and stepped into the ring come from?


Oh, I know they explained it, and I let it go. Now they’ve booked him as being stronger than Omega, Guevara, Santana, and Ortiz.

Brodie straight to a world title match.

Lance Archer only with a big storyline and made to look great, because it involves Cody. Ask MJF how that helped him in getting his big shot...against Jungle Boy.

Hager with a world title shot vs Moxley.

What’s next? Jericho to get the title back only for Mysterio to sign with AEW, so he can get an immediate shot at the belt as well?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Along with making Jericho, Schiavonne, Omega, andCody pretend they saw him fucking teleporting.
> 
> What good came of tonight’s shit? Who walked away looking good from that, other than Matt fucking Hardy again? Omega ate the pinfall last week, Jericho and Sammy acting scared of pyro at his debut.
> 
> WWE for the win. Best promotion Vince has ever received. Go watch WWE to see the AEW stars of tomorrow!


The teleportation was stupid I agree. But Kane scared people with his fire for his entire career, that's hardly something to shit on. IC have been looking good and dominating almost every week, especially in last weeks Street Fight, can the good guys not look good for once? Jericho will probably knock him out next week after he faces SG, then the following week Matt Hardy gets the upper hand. This is how wrestling has been forever. You're nitpicking my guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The teleportation was stupid I agree. But Kane scared people with his fire for his entire career, that's hardly something to shit on. IC have been looking good and dominating almost every week, especially in last weeks Street Fight, can the good guys not look good for once? Jericho will probably knock him out next week after he faces SG, then the following week Matt Hardy gets the upper hand. This is how wrestling has been forever. You're nitpicking my guy.


He's having a tantrum.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> It doesn't matter what they do, you are going to reshape your argument to shit on them. You have been exposed as a hypocrite.


You're right, it makes total sense to spend 4 weeks of TV building to a 60 second squash match. 

Building to it is the problem. Jericho beating him in 60 seconds was the right call but it was all just a waste of time. If you can't see that then you don't know wrestling very well.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

My favorite part of the show (apart from Shida winning of course)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260728594600321024


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The teleportation was stupid I agree. But Kane scared people with his fire for his entire career, that's hardly something to shit on. IC have been looking good and dominating almost every week, especially in last weeks Street Fight, can the good guys not look good for once? Jericho will probably knock him out next week after he faces SG, then the following week Matt Hardy gets the upper hand. This is how wrestling has been forever. You're nitpicking my guy.


But why is Matt Hardy, who everyone knows, being booked to look like a world beater over guys you’re trying to make the audience care about? Matt Hardy can take an ass-kicking and look great at PPV, and no one will care any less about him.

You just presented Kenny Omega, Guevara, Santana and Ortiz as guys who can’t stand up to 45+ year old Matt Hardy. On a show where you presented 40+ year old Brodie Lee as being worthy of a title match after two months with the company. On a show where CODY storylines rule the airwaves.

The audience has no reason to care about the non-WWE talent, because they are being preconditioned to believe that their story doesn’t matter. They’re only there to make the WWE guys look better and get the booking Vince wouldn’t give them.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, if they are not going to do anything with Hangman anytime soon, then something needs to be done with the tag belts. Have someone step into Hangman's spot (ala Thatcher for Dunne on NXT) for the time being, and you could even add that onto the tension that had been brewing before hand.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So at DON we got:
> 
> Moxley vs Brodie Lee AEW Title
> Inner Circle vs Young Bucks, Omega & Page, and Broken Matt in a Street Fight
> ...


Out of the PPVs they've done this is the weakest Main Event match, but from top to bottom it's arguably their strongest PPV they've had. They've did a really good job the last 2 weeks building this PPV up imo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Oh, I know they explained it, and I let it go. Now they’ve booked him as being stronger than Omega, Guevara, Santana, and Ortiz.
> 
> Brodie straight to a world title match.
> 
> ...


How many guys have come into WWE, TNA or WCW and been hot-shotted to the top immediately? AJ Styles was a made man almost immediately in WWE. Goldberg destroyed everyone in WCW. All those old WWE guys took over TNA. I don't think wrestling is for you if this stuff is bothering you this much. This kind of stuff has been happening forever and will continue to happen until wrestling ceases to exist. Its either you're punishing yourself by watching or you're actually loving the show but don't want to show it because you're having too much fun shitting on the product. Either way, its all good with me, but at some point you have to get tired of being so disappointed in the product every week right?



bdon said:


> But why is Matt Hardy, who everyone knows, being booked to look like a world beater over guys you’re trying to make the audience care about? Matt Hardy can take an ass-kicking and look great at PPV, and no one will care any less about him.
> 
> You just presented Kenny Omega, Guevara, Santana and Ortiz as guys who can’t stand up to 45+ year old Matt Hardy. On a show where you presented 40+ year old Brodie Lee as being worthy of a title match after two months with the company. On a show where CODY storylines rule the airwaves.
> 
> The audience has no reason to care about the non-WWE talent, because they are being preconditioned to believe that their story doesn’t matter. They’re only there to make the WWE guys look better and get the booking Vince wouldn’t give them.


The non-WWE talent are not being buried though. Matt Hardy looking strong for one week doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things. You have Darby, Omega, Hangman, MJF, Wardlow, Luchasauras, Lucha Bros, Best Friends, PAC, etc all being built up nicely and all getting amazing crowd reactions. All of the non-WWE talent is doing fine. You keep ignoring the facts of the matter. Brodie had to be hot-shotted because there was no one else and they don't want to do an MJF/Mox program in front of no crowd. They're also protecting the shit out of him. Half the roster isn't there and they are building to a big 5v5 match at DON. The Inner Circle has been looking strong every week, so why wouldn't their opponents get a chance to look strong? The audience is not being pre-conditioned, in the end they will cheer for who they want to cheer for and have been doing so for the last 20 years. If they don't like what's happening, they will shit on it and let you know. The fans want Matt Hardy so they have to push him a little right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Out of the PPVs they've done this is the weakest Main Event match, but from top to bottom it's arguably their strongest PPV they've had. They've did a really good job the last 2 weeks building this PPV up imo.


Yeah Im actually pretty pumped. Don't really care for Brodie vs Mox even though its the right and only choice right now, but the rest of the card is fire. If we get a Britt Baker match and a PAC return, I'd be even more hyped


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah Im actually pretty pumped. Don't really care for Brodie vs Matt even though its the right and only choice right now, but the rest of the card is fire. If we get a Britt Baker match and a PAC return, I'd be hyped


Britt vs Statlander on the preshow


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How many guys have come into WWE, TNA or WCW and been hot-shotted to the top immediately? AJ Styles was a made man almost immediately in WWE. Goldberg destroyed everyone in WCW. All those old WWE guys took over TNA. I don't think wrestling is for you if this stuff is bothering you this much. This kind of stuff has been happening forever and will continue to happen until wrestling ceases to exist. Its either you're punishing yourself by watching or you're actually loving the show but don't want to show it because you're having too much fun shitting on the product. Either way, its all good with me, but at some point you have to get tired of being so disappointed in the product every week right?


Say what you want about TNA but when they immediately pushed a WWE guy to the top of the card they were usually prior main eventers in WWE and were often guys who legitimately belonged in the main event. They never signed a guy like Tyson Tomko, Matt Morgan or even Matt Hardy and pushed them immediately into the main event for no reason.

Same with WCW and WWE as well. The guys who instantly go in as main event guys are those who belong in the main event and have some kind of fame to carry them. AEW has guys who were midcarding WWE 6-12 months ago running around in top spots.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Okay, if they are not going to do anything with Hangman anytime soon, then something needs to be done with the tag belts. Have someone step into Hangman's spot (ala Thatcher for Dunne on NXT) for the time being, and you could even add that onto the tension that had been brewing before hand.


NXT did something with them this week and it was pretty perfect. NXT doesn't make the mistakes AEW does and when it does it rectifies them quickly


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone bitching about everybody bitching. Remember that aew promised that they're catering to all the fans that went away after WCW left. We want that good stuff but we see a lot of crap and a lot of WWE resemblance in aew. I think it's totally fine for us to complain.

We want an alternative not a duplicate. We want adult content and move on from baby gap SJW generation thats been losing the war anyway


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Say what you want about TNA but when they immediately pushed a WWE guy to the top of the card they were usually prior main eventers in WWE and were often guys who legitimately belonged in the main event. They never signed a guy like Tyson Tomko, Matt Morgan or even Matt Hardy and pushed them immediately into the main event for no reason.
> 
> Same with WCW and WWE as well. The guys who instantly go in as main event guys are those who belong in the main event and have some kind of fame to carry them. AEW has guys who were midcarding WWE 6-12 months ago running around in top spots.


The plan surely wasn't to push Brodie into the main event. It was a last minute thing. The plan was MJF/Mox given MJF's promos after Revolution hinting at going for the World Title. On top of that, Mox wasn't on TV for like 4 out of 8 weeks. Matt Hardy is just a familiar face that they need to push right now with dwindling ratings. WWE just did a 1.6 so you better believe that Matt Hardy is gonna be on TV drawing the 1000-20,000 or so people he's probably drawing. That's all I think it is honestly. I don't like Matt Hardy either, but its the right choice right now, especially when PAC and Hangman Page have left 2 gaping holes in the show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The plan surely wasn't to push Brodie into the main event. It was a last minute thing. The plan was MJF/Mox given MJF's promos after Revolution hinting at going for the World Title. On top of that, Mox wasn't on TV for like 4 out of 8 weeks. Matt Hardy is just a familiar face that they need to push right now with dwindling ratings. WWE just did a 1.6 so you better believe that Matt Hardy is gonna be on TV drawing the 1000-20,000 or so people he's probably drawing. That's all I think it is honestly. I don't like Matt Hardy either, but its the right choice right now, especially when PAC and Hangman Page have left 2 gaping holes in the show.


The plan being MJF and Moxley wouldn't have been the right idea either. MJF isn't ready and that match would have been horrible. Jericho VS Moxley was the only option


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My 2 cents:

The show was very good overall. Not a big fan of the main event since i could care less about Daniels..but it is what it is...Was a fun show..had MJF, Britt Baker, Wardlow, Cody, Jake Roberts, Moxley, Fenix, etc..overall thumbs up!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> The plan being MJF and Moxley wouldn't have been the right idea either. MJF isn't ready and that match would have been horrible. Jericho VS Moxley was the only option


Maybe there's a no rematch clause. I don't remember, did SCU get a title rematch with Omega/Page?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Maybe there's a no rematch clause. I don't remember, did SCU get a title rematch with Omega/Page?


There doesn't need to be. The roster had literally two main event talent left at the time and there was no other option


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> There doesn't need to be. The roster had literally two main event talent left at the time and there was no other option


Weren't you one of the ones complaining about AEW not following the "rules of wrestling" though? lol

So assuming that the "no rematch clause" is a rule, which it most likely is, wouldn't that make them right to not run with Jericho? lol

And if Jericho was in the match, wouldn't that also support your alternate narrative of AEW only putting WWE guys in the main event? Or was that the other guy's narrative? lol AEW was never going to win you over no matter what they did.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SCU got a rematch. So, there goes that theory.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Weren't you one of the ones complaining about AEW not following the "rules of wrestling" though? lol
> 
> So assuming that the "no rematch clause" is a rule, which it most likely is, wouldn't that make them right to not run with Jericho? lol
> 
> And if Jericho was in the match, wouldn't that also support your alternate narrative of AEW only putting WWE guys in the main event? Or was that the other guy's narrative? lol AEW was never going to win you over no matter what they did.


The only clause in a no rematch clause is they don't automatically get a rematch, not that they can't get a rematch. Just because a liquor store says you can only buy 3 bottles of wine during this pandemic doesn't mean you can't come back when you're finished that wine and buy some more. 

Dude, I've written thousands of words about what AEW could do differently that would have made me happy so that's simply not true. I don't care if they push the right WWE guys. You guys are so black and white with our responses and you don't take any context into account. We are also obviously very different people. 

Jericho shouldn't have lost the title in the first place, Mox sucks. They can push WWE talent if they do it right. Hardy making Omega look like shit every week is not the right way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> The only clause in a no rematch clause is they don't automatically get a rematch, not that they can't get a rematch. Just because a liquor store says you can only buy 3 bottles of wine during this pandemic doesn't mean you can't come back when you're finished that wine and buy some more.
> 
> Dude, I've written thousands of words about what AEW could do differently that would have made me happy so that's simply not true. I don't care if they push the right WWE guys. You guys are so black and white with our responses and you don't take any context into account. *We are also obviously very different people.*
> 
> Jericho shouldn't have lost the title in the first place, Mox sucks. They can push WWE talent if they do it right. Hardy making Omega look like shit every week is not the right way.


There's no way you, Chip, Wood, and Bdon are not best friends in real life. You guys run through this section like clockwork every week like its some pre-planned Wednesday night thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They don’t get it and never will, @Cult03 

I’m genuinely convinced some of y’all are right, and a large portion of these guys refuse to be critical of AEW for fear it will spell the end of AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's no way you, Chip, Wood, and Bdon are not best friends in real life. You guys run through this section like clockwork every week like its some pre-planned Wednesday night thing.


Jesus christ, this happens every single time. Someone says something a bit silly, they're proven wrong and their next response is off topic. ARGUE THE POINT and not the person


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's no way you, Chip, Wood, and Bdon are not best friends in real life. You guys run through this section like clockwork every week like its some pre-planned Wednesday night thing.


Also go through my posts on here and you'll realize I actually enjoyed most of the show this week. This is what happens when you don't read the entire thread, you make yourself look silly. And for @optikk sucks, that's not bullying. They're making themselves look silly, it's not my fault.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Jesus christ, this happens every single time. Someone says something a bit silly, they're proven wrong and their next response is off topic. ARGUE THE POINT and not the person


Well there's no other point to argue. You hate Moxley and hate that Jericho is not in the chase, which is an opinion that I won't or don't care to get you to change. When you bring that kind of bias into the argument, then there's no point arguing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's no way you, Chip, Wood, and Bdon are not best friends in real life. You guys run through this section like clockwork every week like its some pre-planned Wednesday night thing.


I’m from fucking WV. What is this stupid shit. Lmao

I don’t agree with everything they say. I just know when wrestling is good, it is good. Pushing only WWE guys does nothing for the company, and everything for the WWE guys’ ego. MJF walked away a winner in a feud with Cody, but he came away less important. Matt Hardy doesn’t eat the pin one week next to Omega, and the next week, Omega has to do the job to protect Santana and Ortiz who will be doing the job for Matt Hardy...in 2020. Plenty of very good in-ring performers who can help Moxley to a good match, but it is Hager getting a title shot. Brodie Lee picks up 4 wins and goes straight to title contention. Darby Allin without a meaningful win over anyone of note, save for Sammy, along with Orange Cassidy and Colt Cabana and Rey Fenix who has been presented as a loser, etc randomly gets a chance at a title shot.

Pandemic or no, the shit has been bad and doing no one any favors.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well everyone knows I'm an AEW fan but i still know they have a lot to work on and thats expected out the gate. My big one is finding an identity. 

Hell i flew to Vegas for DON last year. I find what AEW gets right is its ppvs. Of course these no fans ppvs will be a big different which is expected


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> They don’t get it and never will, @Cult03
> 
> I’m genuinely convinced some of y’all are right, and a large portion of these guys refuse to be critical of AEW for fear it will spell the end of AEW.


Get what?

I am critical of AEW when the show calls for real criticism. I'm not just shitting on everything for the sake of shitting on everything, which is what the 4 of you do every week like some kind of ritual.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I’m from fucking WV. What is this stupid shit. Lmao
> 
> I don’t agree with everything they say. I just know when wrestling is good, it is good. Pushing only WWE guys does nothing for the company, and everything for the WWE guys’ ego. MJF walked away a winner in a feud with Cody, but he came away less important. Matt Hardy doesn’t eat the pin one week next to Omega, and the next week, Omega has to do the job to protect Santana and Ortiz who will be doing the job for Matt Hardy...in 2020. Plenty of very good in-ring performers who can help Moxley to a good match, but it is Hager getting a title shot. Brodie Lee picks up 4 wins and goes straight to title contention. Darby Allin without a meaningful win over anyone of note, save for Sammy, along with Orange Cassidy and Colt Cabana and Rey Fenix who has been presented as a loser, etc randomly gets a chance at a title shot.
> 
> Pandemic or no, the shit has been bad and doing no one any favors.


THEY'RE NOT ONLY PUSHING WWE GUYS. lol Come on man.

Almost everyone on TV is getting some kind of push or being made to look like they matter. Where else are you gonna get that in the industry on TV?

I also know when wrestling is good. And I also know when fans are being overly critical over things that they don't need to be over-critical about. When it comes off as an opinion then I don't give a shit and won't respond. But when people push their opinions like the absolute fact, then that's when you have arguments like the one I am having with the 4 of you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, Matt Hardy being pushed in 2020 while making Sammy, Santana, and Omega look like shit is a great idea, because it’s the pandemic and they need ratings.

Roman Reigns and the Rock should just show up on NXT demanding title shots. I mean, it’s the pandemic, and they need ratings. Right?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well there's no other point to argue. You hate Moxley and hate that Jericho is not in the chase, which is an opinion that I won't or don't care to get you to change. When you bring that kind of bias into the argument, then there's no point arguing.


So you don't think you can prove otherwise, yet you'll bur up and try to call me out for the opinion? That's weird man. Where's your backbone?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


350 of your 356 posts are calling people who have criticisms trolls. You literally add nothing to this forum


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Were there some fans in attendance somewhere? There was a fair amount of fan noise and even some chants. But all I saw were the usual wrestlers watching on the sidelines. Surely they weren't piping in fan noise, were they? What was going on?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

World title feud: WWE guys

TVT title: Cody vs Archer, with WWE legend Jake the Snake, who will not be as important after this feud is over

Matt Hardy randomly becoming the lead character in an ELITE vs Chris Jericho and Inner Circle storyline 

MJF wins a blood feud with Cody and is down at the bottom of the card working an angle with Jungle Boy that has no built up heat and is undercard city

Hangman can’t even get a vignette or anything to help further his storyline, despite clearly having the ability to tape some stuff.

All storylines and character work go to the WWE guys, and everyone else just has to play workhorse for the matches. Know what that feels like? WCW and The Glass Ceiling they placed on Jericho, Malenko, Eddie, Benoit, and the entire “midcard”.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> So, Matt Hardy being pushed in 2020 while making Sammy, Santana, and Omega look like shit is a great idea, because it’s the pandemic and they need ratings.
> 
> Roman Reigns and the Rock should just show up on NXT demanding title shots. I mean, it’s the pandemic, and they need ratings. Right?


Yes actually to your Reigns and Rock point. Because at the end of the day wrestling is a business. Them showing up on NXT doesn't necessarily mean that they will go on some 2 year long Okada reign. They'd show up, make the fans happy, make the backstage talent happy, and if WWE booked it right, they'd have an upcoming NXT talent beat The Rock clean. Just like Bray should have beat Goldberg clean. It would do more for them than wrestling other upcoming talent in front of no crowd. And it would help NXT ratings (which are lower than AEW right now), which would mean more eyes on NXT talent. Its actually a winning situation for everyone.

Matt Hardy didn't make them Santana/Ortiz look like shit. He was playing the typical babyface who needed to get a win after losing on his debut in the buildup to a 5v5 match that they had to throw together at the last minute. He hit Sammy G with a car, why wouldn't he come out bandaged up? How did he make Omega, his tag partner that he won with look like shit? Because they were copying each other's crowd taunts?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pippen94 said:


> Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


Dude everyone said fuck it, the only reason why I'm arguing is because I'm bored atm and find this slightly entertaining lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> So you don't think you can prove otherwise, yet you'll bur up and try to call me out for the opinion? That's weird man. Where's your backbone?


Well you were doing alright until you said "Jericho shouldn't have lost the title in the first place, Mox sucks.". I just took it as you getting emotional about your hate for Moxley and I decided it wasn't worth it. Meaning that you don't actually think that Jericho vs Moxley was the right option, you just don't want Mox to be champion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega can’t handle Santana and Ortiz, but 45+ yr old Matt Hardy can’t be touched by Santana and Ortiz.

Match starts with Omega getting beat down by both guys. Matt Hardy kicks the shit out of Santana. Starts waylaying Ortiz. Santana returns and lands 3 blows, goes to throw Hardy out of the ring, and Hardy reverses it. On the outside, Matt takes one Irish Whip into the railing and takes a powder, so that Santana and Ortiz can get their shit in on Omega.

That is the entire story of the match: Santana and Ortiz need offense, Omega into the ring. Tables need turned, Hardy to the ring to run wild. Have I mentioned he’s 45+ years old, and it’s 2020?

Omega had to do the job to protect Santana and Ortiz, because how dare Matt Hardy take a few bumps or look like these non-WWE guys can actually get the better of him.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


The site change and the fact that wrestling is dying in general did that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Omega can’t handle Santana and Ortiz, but 45+ yr old Matt Hardy can’t be touched by Santana and Ortiz.
> 
> Match starts with Omega getting beat down by both guys. Matt Hardy kicks the shit out of Santana. Starts waylaying Ortiz. Santana returns and lands 3 blows, goes to throw Hardy out of the ring, and Hardy reverses it. On the outside, Matt takes one Irish Whip into the railing and takes a powder, so that Santana and Ortiz can get their shit in on Omega.
> 
> ...


How many tag matches have we seen in the past that have had the match play out like that though, only for the competitors coming out of it to not look any worse to the general public? Like I said before, I don't think wrestling is for you anymore. The things that have been happening for 35+ years are bothering you more than they should. If 98% of the viewing audience don't look at the match the way you looked at it, can it be considered Matt making Omega look like shit? The intricacies of the match itself have already been forgotten by most. The only thing people remember at this point is the ending, the fact that Omega/Matt won, and that there's a huge Street Fight coming up that's sure to entertain them. So in the grand scheme of things, Omega will be fine. And he will be MORE than fine when the Hangman Page storyline picks back up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You’ve yet to answer how Matt Hardy looking so goddamn strong in a match with Omega, Santana, Ortiz, and a Sammy Guevara holding a chair makes any of them better in the long run.

“Long-term booking”. Riiiiiight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You’ve yet to answer how Matt Hardy looking so goddamn strong in a match with Omega, Santana, Ortiz, and a Sammy Guevara holding a chair makes any of them better in the long run.
> 
> “Long-term booking”. Riiiiiight.


Ok let’s assume that Matt Hardy buried the IC tonight like you’re insinuating. What if the goal wasn’t to make the IC look unstoppable tonight? Does the goal always have to be making someone else look good every single night? Because that’s not how wrestling has been 100% of the time for 35 years.

How does Matt Hardy looking good for one night ruin their careers and mean that they will not “look better in the long run”? You do know that this is pro wrestling where feuds start and stop all the time and talent can get over at a drop of a dime despite how much they have been buried in the past right? You think Sammy G’s future isn’t bright despite the fact that he’s been on like a 10 week losing streak jobbing to everybody including ex wwe and tna guys? You think he won’t look good in the eyes of the fans in the long run because Matt Hardy got one over on him tonight? Lol come on man.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn AEW got Mike Tyson appearing holy fuck 😳

I’ve yet to watch, but the show looks decent on paper.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Matt Hardy took 4 punches (which immediately lead to him throwing Santana out of the ring, a back body drop over the top rope (which he immediately jumped back in the ring and got the upper hand), ran into the post which leads to more Omega getting his shit kicked in, and one kick from Ortiz (which immediately lead to Matt Hardy gaining the upper hand again).

4 punches, a back body drop, inadvertently hitting the post, and a kick. For Matt fucking Hardy in 2020. Is this the Damascus entity now being turned into Super Damascus/Matt Hardy?

Oh! I forgot: he was also thrown in the guard rail once.

Matt Hardy is a fucking badass, bro!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hardy and Omega getting on and getting wins is going to send Hangman into even more of an alcoholic state when he's back, in my view.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The haters club:
"AEW only puts over old WWE guys"
Same people:
"Marko/OC/Trent doesn't deserve a match with X"


bdon said:


> Use them to put over your lesser known talents who are better at this stage of their careers, yes. Make them look like world beaters vs your lesser known talent? Hell no.
> 
> All they did tonight was tell an audience who doesn’t know these guys, “Hey, you don’t know them for a reason. The WWE is where the stars are, these guys you know less of don’t stand a chance.”


Wrong. The Inner Circle got to work with another big name tonight. It gives them more context with the mainstream.
You bring in a major name and you solidify him instead of doing what Wwe did with Sting. That's a waste. They are rebuilding Hardy to ultimately make him more valuable when somebody like OC or Allin pins him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> The haters club:
> "AEW only puts over old WWE guys"
> Same people:
> "Marko/OC/Trent doesn't deserve a match with X"
> ...


Or you put him in matches with those guys and don’t fucking protect him over goddamn Kenny Omega while not allowing Santana and Ortiz to land any meaningful moves against him. Santana and Ortiz were in a glorified squash match with Matt Hardy. Their only offense came against Kenny Omega.

So, what does that say about Kenny Omega to those tuning in just to see Matt Hardy? What does it say about the rest of the roster that Brodie Lee came into AEW just to go straight to the title picture with no meaningful win, except for going over Christopher Daniels tonight?

What does it say for the roster that MJF can win his blood feud over Cody only to be placed in a random match against “That’s Luke Perry’s kid!!!”

There is a proper way to use the name talent, and they are not doing that.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> The site change and the fact that wrestling is dying in general did that.


Less fans watching live but watch different ways these days


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love Jungle Boy and MJF. I love Rey Fenix, Orange Cassidy, Pac, Kenny Omega, Trent, Archer, Darby, and Sammy. I enjoy Pentagon Jr, Hangman, Nick Jackson, Luchasaurus, Wardlow, and .

But they’re not going to move the needle if you do fuck-all with them and just keep slapping them in matches together. MJF got a lot of shine in his feud with Cody, just like Moxley got a lot of shine in his with Jericho.

Yet coming out of those PPVs, both MJF and Moxley look worse than their counterparts. Moxley is available tonight, and the 4 minutes and change that he’s on the air, they still make him look stupid by not trying to even chase after his belt.

And these are two of your heavy-hitters. Heavy, heavy-hitters. Now apply that to the aforementioned guys who don’t have a built-in following from the WWE machine like Ambrose or an Internet darling and terrific promo guy like MJF: how are those guys supposed to get over other than match after match, which doesn’t lend itself to much in the way of character work, and their matches have to be limited, making them look like shitty in-ring performers when they step into the ring with a WWE name?

I mean, I go back to Arn Anderson. What is the point of him coaching Cody? What purpose does that serve? What good does it do for Cody, son of the great Dusty Rhodes, to have Arn Anderson? Couldn’t one of those aforementioned guy had that Arn Anderson name value attached to them to get a set of eyes on them instead of Cody?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


Yup. I couldn’t deal with it after the first few weeks of dynamite. It became unbearable. I just enjoy the shows and stay off the internet.

good show today per usual. Not perfect but good.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> I fucking hate WWE.
> 
> And now it’s being forced on me in another fucking company. Jesus Christ. I left wrestling for 2 decades to avoid their shit on my television, come back for “wrestling on TNT” not knowing who any of these guys are, and I’m forced to watch fucking WWE guys rule the broadcasts.
> 
> I’m fucking pissed.


Then it sound like you might need to leave again. Why don't you cry more about. Fucking Christ.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn this forum is toxic sometimes or what. So much negativity. Show was great and DoN should be just as good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This was a fun and entertaining show, as usual. My main gripe with it was that the tag team match went on for too long. And that Daniels got a bit too much offense on Brodie Lee. To be fair, Brodie’s not even the #1 contender. He forced a match with Moxley, so it does kinda make sense. I dunno. Either way, I wanted Brodie to look more unbeatable.
Otherwise AEW are doing all the right things here. IC taking down the drone was hilarious. Made a mockery of NWO beat downs lol


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Watching Dynamite right now and I have to say that The Snake is simply killing it, I can't believe how much promo talent has been wasted for more than 20 years.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well you were doing alright until you said "Jericho shouldn't have lost the title in the first place, Mox sucks.". I just took it as you getting emotional about your hate for Moxley and I decided it wasn't worth it. Meaning that you don't actually think that Jericho vs Moxley was the right option, you just don't want Mox to be champion.


Mox does suck, but if he's going to be the champion then the best option for his next match was VS Jericho. Even if Jericho lost again, it would still be the best option until they get another main eventer on the show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> The haters club:
> "AEW only puts over old WWE guys"
> Same people:
> "Marko/OC/Trent doesn't deserve a match with X"
> ...


Quote the people who have said that stuff and respond to them. Otherwise you're just making it up or mixing three thing three different people have said together.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Outlaw91 said:


> Watching Dynamite right now and I have to say that The Snake is simply killing it, I can't believe how much promo talent has been wasted for more than 20 years.


He’s good at making what he says actually believable. I actually believe he feels like that about women - maybe he does, lol.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> MJF got a lot of shine in his feud with Cody, just like Moxley got a lot of shine in his with Jericho.
> 
> Yet coming out of those PPVs, both MJF and Moxley look worse than their counterparts. Moxley is available tonight, and the 4 minutes and change that he’s on the air, they still make him look stupid by not trying to even chase after his belt.


Then maybe both of them should have stayed in Florida after the first empty arena show. It didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out this virus wasn't going away quickly. They had already announced all international flight where going to stop soon by the time they filmed that episode. Why wouldn't you think domestic travel would stop as well? 

It was obvious what the plan was but plans change. Brody was there and a big enough of a threat to challenge for the title with minimum build. Physically imposing. History maybe, idk wasn't watching WWE prior to '18. Either way, they already used Hager and they probably didn't want to do a Jericho rematch at the next PPV.

Personally, I never wanted Mox to win the belt at Rev and wanted Mox to get a DQ win but not the belt. Then have the rematch at DoN where he wins. However I understand want to capitalize on Mox's momentum and didn't want him to lose steam. Unfortunately Covid made everyone lose steam. I also understand why they put Brodie in for MJF and the point of using Matt Hardy the way they are. 

I do agree that Mox looked like an idiot by not actually going after his belt. If Brodie and 10 had disappeared before he go in the ring, ok, but they slowly walked off stage behind him while he's just walking around in the ring. WTF.

Either way I thought it was a good show. Not perfect by any means but solid.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually having just some noise makes for a better show, sadly this is the only thing AEW is better at than WWE, but maybe WWE wants to protect their people and not stuff 40 of them in a 20m by 20m square..

This week best thing was the womens match. Everything else felt boring.
Cody being Cody having the biggest angle. Now even involving Tyson?! WTF...And what was that "I just crash my car and then walk the rest"? Why the fuck not just walk from where they started filming him? Dumb move, but hey Cody gonna cody...

Jericho and goons destroying a drone, Hardy crying over that drone..Makes for TV14 tv...

Kenny being used as some undercard guy having the chance to fight with the good mighty Hardy...I know he has a following, but why do you have to "reinvent" Hardy in 2020...fucks sake.

Main event is boing CD vs. a realy mediocre Brody? Damn...Of course for the Mox showing, but even this was "ok" at best.

You all can say "great show" "consistent great show" whatever, but if WWE would make such a show you would all shit on it and you know it.

I really watched every AEW show, but like others said, what started as a good competition really turned into Cody´s ego and WWE lite and "lets be badass"...just doesnt work and it will not change because they have the 600k to 900k people who watch because "not WWE, must support, no matter what"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There is no justification of Kenny doing the job for the jobbers of Matt Hardy. Kenny looks weak as fuck after a badass showing last week. Again. One step forward, two steps back.

And I’m not even inclined to blame him at this point now that I heard it was Khan asking Kenny to team with Nakazawa in that dreaded baby oil match. No doubt, he’s asked Kenny to tag with Matt Hardy to carry the bumps and matches.

All wwElite Wrestling is grating


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> There is no justification of Kenny doing the job for the jobbers of Matt Hardy. Kenny looks weak as fuck after a badass showing last week. Again. One step forward, two steps back.
> 
> And I’m not even inclined to blame him at this point now that I heard it was Khan asking Kenny to team with Nakazawa in that dreaded baby oil match. No doubt, he’s asked Kenny to tag with Matt Hardy to carry the bumps and matches.
> 
> All wwElite Wrestling is grating


Everything that happen with Kenny come from Kenny, he said it a couple of times.

He said in an interview not too long ago that he didn't want to look like the Omega from Japan for the moment.

Also as much as you hate it, "that dreaded baby oil match" was the draw of the show and got the best segment ratings.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was a watchable show. Not the most exciting. 

Having Fenix back was great and a great addition to the Ladder match. He'd be a great winner. Wardlow looked good. Jericho/Suge was done right and the right person in Shida won the women's match. 

I could have done with pretty much anything else.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

bdon said:


> Omega can’t handle Santana and Ortiz, but 45+ yr old Matt Hardy can’t be touched by Santana and Ortiz.
> 
> Match starts with Omega getting beat down by both guys. Matt Hardy kicks the shit out of Santana. Starts waylaying Ortiz. Santana returns and lands 3 blows, goes to throw Hardy out of the ring, and Hardy reverses it. On the outside, Matt takes one Irish Whip into the railing and takes a powder, so that Santana and Ortiz can get their shit in on Omega.
> 
> ...


I honestly find anyone overanalysing how strong or weak people look to be laughable, sorry. It’s just taking a fun form of entertainment far too seriously.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


> Damn this forum is toxic sometimes or what. So much negativity. Show was great and DoN should be just as good.


What made the show great? Being genuine here.

Unless you're a guy that cares for just matches and not story lines I don't see how it could be anything above average for even the most hardcore AEW fan.



Danielallen1410 said:


> I honestly find anyone overanalysing how strong or weak people look to be laughable, sorry. It’s just taking a fun form of entertainment far too seriously.


Not really because he isn't pointing out something minor but something blatantly obvious. It does look silly that a clearly broken down on the verge of retirement Matt Hardy is kicking ass in matches. Even worse was the angle where he ran off the Inner Circle, Brock Lesnar himself could come sprinting out and it'd look stupid for 5 guys with baseball bats to bail from the ring and run away even from him and he's a legitimate athlete. Inner Circle should've told Matt Hardy to get his ass in the ring because he's going to cop a beating not run away from him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I honestly find anyone overanalysing how strong or weak people look to be laughable, sorry. It’s just taking a fun form of entertainment far too seriously.


Are you a fan of any sports? Because while this might be "fake" as some of you like to call it, over analyzing is something that happens in every sport. Breaking down what is good and what isn't, what works and what doesn't. It's not just entertainment. It's obviously something we are all passionate about and if you're happy to sit back and turn your brain off when you watch it that's fine, but don't chastise people for wanting to get into the nitty gritty details of something they love. Also, in saying that, if you're not wanting to analyze the product then what the fuck are you doing on a forum? What do you think is supposed to happen here?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a good show

One of those 'middle-of-the-road' ones. It is on in the UK at 1 in the morning, so I always judge a show by 'did I stay up for it after the first 30min, or did I go to bed'

Loved the Cody opener. I know a lot of people crit him, who knows why, but he is a top guy and looks it. Archer is quickly becoming my fav

I loved the JE vs Best Friends - so much happened / so many feuds started and prolonged

Kenny / Matt v PnP killed me though - just, wasn't exciting enough to keep me awake. Watched the rest today

MJF match was good

y2J v Pete was what it was, I didn't enjoy the drone stuff / not really into Matt's whole deal

Liked the women's 4-way, even though a bit sloppy. Britt has gone from my least fav wrestler to very competent. The end with Kris had real potential

Skipped through a lot of Brodie v CD - I just can't get into CD. End was good, Brodie is good

Yep, run of the mill show / I was entertained

EDIT> Honourable mention of Nyla finding the kendo stick - I legit Lol'd


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PPS> Fenix v OC is gonna be madness
PPPS> I hope Marko gets at least 5 min of offence in through various stages of the match, just to watch people explode  - yes, that is troll-like, but geez - 'when in Rome' with this board


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just proving you don't want this company to improve for the sake of a reaction. How edgy..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope it goes 10 minutes with Marko sneaking a win so that it might just finally sink into the AEW fans that Marko is bad for business and isn't harmless.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

even a company who nails it like AEW is struggling without the fans/weekly arena shows. They're trying man, they really are, but there's just something missing.

I will be fair though. I absolutely love the company and think they're doing all they can right now but here's where i am
Pros:

Britt Baker is on fire. In fact, the entire women's division is actually starting to see some shape here. Nyla is a credible champ. Shida seems solid (needs a better entrance theme), Statlander is a good enough character, and Penelope Ford can be a great player down the line. They're getting their!
Jercho is hilarious and overall the inner circle is still working just fine.
Having a faux crowd is definitely better than nothing and AEW continues to do what they do best.. UTILIZE space....show various unique vignettes...and trying to keep things as fresh as possible
Cody vs Archer is a good feud. Jake Roberts rules, Archer looks like a monster, and obviously Archer has to win this week... which is the only real problem with doing this feud right off the bat. Archer has to win. So it's a little predictable in that sense.

Cons:

I hate Brodie Lee as the Exalted One. I think the Dark Order had some serious momentum with this gimmick going the past few months. Have lovvvvvvvvvved the vignettes and the fake commercials. But the overall execution kinda stinks. They still look like goons. Brodie Lee in a suit? This is not what i pictured the Exalted One to look like AT ALL. I thought they'd make him be something more mystical, more 'religious'. Not a business man. I dont get that at all. It's a big swing and miss which is unfortunate because I think Harper is super talented with a great look. It's a waste.
I'll admit it..... i think Broken Matt Hardy has ran it's course. I was definitely on the side of bringing him in, no question, but this isn't what I was looking for. I love Vangaurd and Jericho. Hilarious. But I want to see him at the compound and that's basically it because as we see, Matt Hardy WRESTLING isn't very exciting. It's not fucked and i still think AEW and him will make it work. He's suffering from a lack of crowd too.
No Hangman Page. Shows how valuable he is
They don't have the full roster at their disposal but way too many squashes lately. Too many 1 half of tag team vs legit guy. I think these are fun once in a while (Omega vs Trent) but they're doing it just way too much.
Stop faking the rankings. I LOVVVVVVVE the idea of making it seem like every match matters but how the fuck can you tell me evil uno/stu grayson are the #1 ranked tag team. I just dont get that.

Since the pandemic (and after the initial few episodes of no crowd dynamite) the show hasn't been A+ stuff. It's been solid C+/B though. Not terrible at all. Not even close to being the drizzling shits of raw/smackdown... but yes, it's been off.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Just proving you don't want this company to improve for the sake of a reaction. How edgy..


In a way, it's really kind of an honor to take priority over the credibility of the talent on the roster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Then maybe both of them should have stayed in Florida after the first empty arena show. It didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out this virus wasn't going away quickly. They had already announced all international flight where going to stop soon by the time they filmed that episode. Why wouldn't you think domestic travel would stop as well?


Young Bucks and Hangman page have missed even more shows and they're right back into the top angle. Huh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Mox does suck, but if he's going to be the champion then the best option for his next match was VS Jericho. Even if Jericho lost again, it would still be the best option until they get another main eventer on the show.


You gotta look at it from a fans POV too. Assuming that they are keeping the cost of the PPV at $50, how many fans are going to shell out another $50 for the same main event? Who knows, maybe they didn't want to run Jericho/Moxley again because of that fact alone. Now we have Brodie/Mox with a possible debut at the end, Inner Circle vs Elite Street Fight, and the Casino ladder match. The 3 matches all together are worth the $50 I think. But running Jericho/Mox again while the Inner Circle is scattered across the show in thrown together 1v1's would be more underwhelming for the paying customer in my opinion. I know I for one wouldn't pay another $50 to see the same main event. The Inner Circle and The Elite have been fighting since the start of the year, so paying off that storyline with an all out brawl makes more sense from a storyline perspective. Then you just overbook the Brodie/Mox match so it's entertaining.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watching the Cody segment again I do kind of laugh. The promo and brawl portions of the segment were pretty good. But the part where Cody drove his truck to gently knock over a barricade and then get out just makes me laugh every time.

Sound like one of those things that sounded cooler in thought than execution.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Cody and Archer stuff to start the show was good, as was MJF. Everything else was...not. At least they had good sense to protect Baker.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

domotime2 said:


> Stop faking the rankings. I LOVVVVVVVE the idea of making it seem like every match matters but how the fuck can you tell me evil uno/stu grayson are the #1 ranked tag team. I just dont get that.
> Since the pandemic (and after the initial few episodes of no crowd dynamite) the show hasn't been A+ stuff. It's been solid C+/B though. Not terrible at all. Not even close to being the drizzling shits of raw/smackdown... but yes, it's been off.












AEW Revolution (The Buy In): DO def. SCU)
AEW Dark: Dark Order def. Avalon and Nakazawa 2/26/20
AEW Dark: DO def. #Stronghearts 2/19/20
AEW Dark: DO def. Jurassic Express 2/5/20
AEW Dark: DO def. Kiss and Cutler 1/15/20


All of their matches were basically dark matches lol


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I really want to know how the conversation went when they decided on the truck spot, i'm baffled by it.

"I'm going to rev the engine, have a camera in the truck to show me doing it, then i'm going to delay, and then drive a few feet into some bins. I'm then going to walk out" 

It's so dumb it's fascinating.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Swan-San said:


> I really want to know how the conversation went when they decided on the truck spot, i'm baffled by it.
> 
> "I'm going to rev the engine, have a camera in the truck to show me doing it, then i'm going to delay, and then drive a few feet into some bins. I'm then going to walk out"
> 
> It's so dumb it's fascinating.


I legit thought he was going to ram the ring

then, the bumper spot happened and I lol'd 

but the ensuing fight was good stuff


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I legit thought he was going to ram the ring
> 
> then, the bumper spot happened and I lol'd
> 
> but the ensuing fight was good stuff


Cody is a dipshit “try hard”. Why are you revving the engine if it’s already parked right there by the ring? Why are you acting like you’re going to pay homage to “Monster Truck Rally” that used to come on immediately after Nitro by acting like you’re gonna cause destruction? Why are you having a fender bender with the guard rail? Why are you not trying to kill these two guys after what they done to your wife? Why are you pulling a Moxley and just standing there?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> AEW Revolution (The Buy In): DO def. SCU)
> AEW Dark: Dark Order def. Avalon and Nakazawa 2/26/20
> AEW Dark: DO def. #Stronghearts 2/19/20
> AEW Dark: DO def. Jurassic Express 2/5/20
> ...


The rankings are flawed for sure. I don't understand it myself. I mean I don't understand why the Bucks with a 2-2 record are ahead of Jurassic Express with a 2-0 record.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

taker1986 said:


> The rankings are flawed for sure. I don't understand it myself. I mean I don't understand why the Bucks with a 2-2 record are ahead of Jurassic Express with a 2-0 record.


Do you know the funny thing is that Jurassic express should be 2-1 because they lost to DO on Dark; but actually it was Marko Stunt instead of luchasaurus so did it count as a loss lmao

But I think either they need to scrap it, or we need to realise that it’s just there to suit whatever AEWs storylines are. Which I don’t like. Just scrap it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is a boss finish


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260728049466826754


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Swan-San said:


> I really want to know how the conversation went when they decided on the truck spot, i'm baffled by it.
> 
> "I'm going to rev the engine, have a camera in the truck to show me doing it, then i'm going to delay, and then drive a few feet into some bins. I'm then going to walk out"
> 
> It's so dumb it's fascinating.


It was like Botchamania commissioned it. Cody the wrestler I like. But everything outside of that, especially denying he’s not trying to make himself HHH when Haitch was being forced at trying to be a Rock or SCSA is nauseating for me. I have the same issue with Moxley, not to the same extent as Cody is so overblown but I just don’t get Mox. I’ve ranted about my quick swerve on Brodie Lee and admitting I was wrong to want more than a tag team wrestler/midcard guy but Moxley doing his campy Steve Austin is just bleurgh to me, reminds me of that podcast he had with Austin where Austin got under his skin. They are both just continually coming across as goofs to me, but at least Cody has a prominently built up guy in Archer to spar with. Don’t get me started on Brandi Rhodes.

Sorry I’m going off on tangents, that revving of the truck just threw me...then driving into a barrier. I hated the Batcave promo the other week, the tattoo...Dustin really needs to get in Cody’s head and remind him how bad this looks. But hey I guess loads enjoy it, and Kahn seems to. It reminds me of Russo’s infatuation with Jarrett, not to say Cody = Jarrett but Jarrett got given so much stuff he could not pull off without looking an idiot and still he’d persist then he got TNA and well, he might as well have challenged himself at times. Cody books himself to never win the title (spoiler he will get a shot at some point) then the TNT title is suddenly built up above the main title when Cody is involved, we’re not blind.

I don’t want to be called one of these AEW haters and negated as overall I greatly preferred this show to NXT this week. Archer has been built superbly, Jake is coming across as an Uber creep, and the trio of MJF/Guevara/Allin are real gems in my mind. Wardlow I like and even as awful as Dark Order is I quite like that 10 guy. Britt Baker has turned it around superbly, just a shame the rest of the womens roster is meh. Tag division is good to great. Jericho is still top notch, even cutting a promo and beating down a drone. There’s that other thread trashing AEW and the fair point is raised that a lot of us are getting too old for this all, personally I see it as I’m not going to enjoy everything but the highlights are what keep me locked in.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapato said:


> It was like Botchamania commissioned it. Cody the wrestler I like. But everything outside of that, especially denying he’s not trying to make himself HHH when Haitch was being forced at trying to be a Rock or SCSA is nauseating for me. I have the same issue with Moxley, not to the same extent as Cody is so overblown but I just don’t get Mox. I’ve ranted about my quick swerve on Brodie Lee and admitting I was wrong to want more than a tag team wrestler/midcard guy but Moxley doing his campy Steve Austin is just bleurgh to me, reminds of that podcast he has with Austin where Austin got under his skin. They are both just continually coming across as goofs to me, but at least Cody has a prominently built up guy in Archer to spar with. Don’t get me started on Brandi Rhodes.
> 
> Sorry I’m going off on tangents, that revving of the truck just threw me...then driving into a barrier. I hated the Batcave promo the other week, the tattoo...Dustin really needs to get in Cody’s head and remind him how bad this looks. But hey I guess loads enjoy it, and Kahn seems to. It reminds me of Russo’s infatuation with Jarrett, not to say Cody = Jarrett but Jarrett got given so much stuff he could not pull off without looking an idiot and still he’d persist then he got and TNA and well, he might as well have challenged himself at times. Cody books himself to never win the title (spoiler he will get a shot at some point) then the TNT title is suddenly built up above the main title when Cody is involved, we’re not blind.
> 
> I don’t want to be called one of these AEW haters and negated as overall I greatly preferred this show to NXT this week. Archer has been built superbly, Jake is coming across as an Uber creep, and the trio of MJF/Guevara/Allin are real gems in my mind. Britt Baker has turned it around superbly, just a shame the rest of the womens roster is meh. Tag division is good to great. Jericho is still top notch, even cutting a promo and beating down a drone. There’s that other thread trashing AEW and the fair point is raised that a lot of us are getting too old for this all, personally I see it as I’m not going to enjoy everything but the highlights are what keep me locked in.


the criticisms about cody makes no sense, since it's cody being cody.

he's not going around calling himself the cerebral assassin or doing anything else. he's not sleeping with the boss' wife. he's not acting goofy with his tag team partner. simply where does the hhh comparisons come from? half the time he's dressed like a businessman.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> the criticisms about cody makes no sense, since it's cody being cody.
> 
> he's not going around calling himself the cerebral assassin or doing anything else. he's not sleeping with the boss' wife. he's not acting goofy with his tag team partner. simply where does the hhh comparisons come from? half the time he's dressed like a businessman.


The solo star with his own company with his wife in creative, getting pushed in overblown angles and segments that just come across as cringeworthy as HHH attempting 90’s humour with Michaels. You can argue I’m over stretching, but that‘s what I see. I don’t mean he is directly HHH, of course he isn’t. But it just reminds of HHH at his peak of the late 90’s early 2000’s being involved in bigger and bigger segments to try and look too cool for school. If this is Cody being Cody, I just full out admit I do not like Cody. I almost despise him as he has been going as much as I do Seth Rollins.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> the criticisms about cody makes no sense, since it's cody being cody.
> 
> he's not going around calling himself the cerebral assassin or doing anything else. he's not sleeping with the boss' wife. he's not acting goofy with his tag team partner. simply where does the hhh comparisons come from? half the time he's dressed like a businessman.


Because he’s got the book and has himself in every big time storyline?

That people can’t look at Cody and see HHH in the way Cody’s booked himself, in spite of losing the big matches on PPV, then I don’t know what to tell you.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> the criticisms about cody makes no sense, since it's cody being cody.
> 
> he's not going around calling himself the cerebral assassin or doing anything else. he's not sleeping with the boss' wife. he's not acting goofy with his tag team partner. simply where does the hhh comparisons come from? half the time he's dressed like a businessman.


what I don’t get is people moaning Cody is too involved but then moaning that omega isn’t involved enough.

the elite can’t win, there’s too many fans who want to be smarks and over analyse everything rather than just watching the show. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with anything Cody is doing.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

bdon said:


> Because he’s got the book and has himself in every big time storyline?
> 
> That people can’t look at Cody and see HHH in the way Cody’s booked himself, in spite of losing the big matches on PPV, then I don’t know what to tell you.


rubbish,


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapato said:


> The solo star with his own company with his wife in creative, getting pushed in overblown angles and segments that just come across as cringeworthy as HHH attempting 90’s humour with Michaels. You can argue I’m over stretching, but that‘s what I see. I don’t mean he is directly HHH, of course he isn’t. But it just reminds of HHH at his peak of the late 90’s early 2000’s being involved in bigger and bigger segments to try and look too cool for school. If this is Cody being Cody, I just full out admit I do not like Cody. I almost despise him as he has been going as much as I do Seth Rollins.


This is Cody simply being Cody. I initially said all of this, but IMO he’s got the skills to back up the material he’s been given.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Danielallen1410 said:


> what I don’t get is people moaning Cody is too involved but then moaning that omega isn’t involved enough.
> 
> the elite can’t win, there’s too many fans who want to be smarks and over analyse everything rather than just watching the show. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with anything Cody is doing.


It’s obviously over analysis. And remember that the minority are ALWAYS the most vocal


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think that’s my main frustration with it, it just feels so forced and I don’t think he needs to do it and what keeps turning me off of him. It started with the entrances and just keep growing and growing. I’ll happily admit too, if he turned heel I’d probably turn around and start liking some of this stuff but it’s too much for me personally. Sorry if that makes me a contrarian, I like what I like and will give my opinion. I‘d expect both you to too, which is why I‘m here for the discussion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Zapato said:


> The solo star with his own company with his wife in creative, getting pushed in overblown angles and segments that just come across as cringeworthy as HHH attempting 90’s humour with Michaels. You can argue I’m over stretching, but that‘s what I see. I don’t mean he is directly HHH, of course he isn’t. But it just reminds of HHH at his peak of the late 90’s early 2000’s being involved in bigger and bigger segments to try and look too cool for school. If this is Cody being Cody, I just full out admit I do not like Cody. I almost despise him as he has been going as much as I do Seth Rollins.


call me when he gets awarded the top championship out of nowhere, opens every show with a promo, closes them all with a main event and buries half the roster

and i LIKE HHH - but c’mon....


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Well we’ll see if he puts over Archer or gets his title, which has been built up (very decently I must say) over their world title which he will get down the line. It’s like a retirement in wrestling, it’s rarely if ever stuck to. And that ones not a Haitch comparison, that’s wrestling 101.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Because he’s got the book and has himself in every big time storyline?
> 
> That people can’t look at Cody and see HHH in the way Cody’s booked himself, in spite of losing the big matches on PPV, then I don’t know what to tell you.


HHH buried people.
Who has Cody buried?

Cody likes to overbook himself with lots of things, like Arn being his manager, the promos etc. HHH never did this I don't feel. HHH liked to dominate, even as a heel. Trips also made sure he was in the main event as much as possible.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Zapato said:


> It was like Botchamania commissioned it. Cody the wrestler I like. But everything outside of that, especially denying he’s not trying to make himself HHH when Haitch was being forced at trying to be a Rock or SCSA is nauseating for me. I have the same issue with Moxley, not to the same extent as Cody is so overblown but I just don’t get Mox. I’ve ranted about my quick swerve on Brodie Lee and admitting I was wrong to want more than a tag team wrestler/midcard guy but Moxley doing his campy Steve Austin is just bleurgh to me, reminds me of that podcast he had with Austin where Austin got under his skin. They are both just continually coming across as goofs to me, but at least Cody has a prominently built up guy in Archer to spar with. Don’t get me started on Brandi Rhodes.
> 
> Sorry I’m going off on tangents, that revving of the truck just threw me...then driving into a barrier. I hated the Batcave promo the other week, the tattoo...Dustin really needs to get in Cody’s head and remind him how bad this looks. But hey I guess loads enjoy it, and Kahn seems to. It reminds me of Russo’s infatuation with Jarrett, not to say Cody = Jarrett but Jarrett got given so much stuff he could not pull off without looking an idiot and still he’d persist then he got TNA and well, he might as well have challenged himself at times. Cody books himself to never win the title (spoiler he will get a shot at some point) then the TNT title is suddenly built up above the main title when Cody is involved, we’re not blind.
> 
> I don’t want to be called one of these AEW haters and negated as overall I greatly preferred this show to NXT this week. Archer has been built superbly, Jake is coming across as an Uber creep, and the trio of MJF/Guevara/Allin are real gems in my mind. Wardlow I like and even as awful as Dark Order is I quite like that 10 guy. Britt Baker has turned it around superbly, just a shame the rest of the womens roster is meh. Tag division is good to great. Jericho is still top notch, even cutting a promo and beating down a drone. There’s that other thread trashing AEW and the fair point is raised that a lot of us are getting too old for this all, personally I see it as I’m not going to enjoy everything but the highlights are what keep me locked in.


I agree with almost everything you said. I don't really think it's an age thing, i'm in my 20's, it's mainly that wrestling isn't popular anymore so what you have left is people like me who watch it because it used to be good (although I only came back because AEW started and even though I think it sucks I watch because it's on Tnt and as long as it's on a big channel like that i'm invested in it becoming good) and the other half is the majority who watch it because they actually enjoy it for what it is. So when people like me say it sucks dick, they don't understand i'm not trolling because they enjoy it and think everyone else should too, but if everyone else did, a lot more people would watch.

completely agree with mox, he's very boring to me, I used to think he had potential until his AEW run. I just assumed everything he did that was boring in WWE was because of the creative team. I thought the same thing about the austin podcast, looking back at it now it's funny because I view it with my current view on mox, when austin tried to goad him into a promo back and forth and mox kinda ignores it, it's because he's no where on austins level charisma and promo wise and couldn't handle the energy lol.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s obviously over analysis. And remember that the minority are ALWAYS the most vocal


It's people like you that are in the minority btw, anyone who thinks AEW is overall a good tv show is in the minority based on number of people watching relative to number of people potentially watching.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> It's people like you that are in the minority btw, anyone who thinks AEW is overall a good tv show is in the minority based on number of people watching relative to number of people potentially watching.


i dont understand your post, since we are talking about current viewer #s and not potential viewer #s

of course, in that case any TV show viewer is in the minority right now, except maybe sports and reality shows that are orientated towards women. KUWTK etc.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> i dont understand your post, since we are talking about current viewer #s and not potential viewer #s
> 
> of course, in that case any TV show viewer is in the minority right now, except maybe sports and reality shows that are orientated towards women. KUWTK etc.


I don't mean this in a patronising way but I guess if you like the product then you're not really gonna understand the criticisms and how off-putting they are, just like I don't understand why you might like something I don't, I just know you do.

saying people that criticise are in the minority with the sample size being the people who are currently watching is a pointless thing to say unless you think that the maximum potential viewers for a wrestling show is the current viewership. I think it's at least double what they're getting now, and the reason why it won't ever be is because of the things that have been criticised. So if they were to fix what people like me want, more people would watch and people like you would be the minority of people who also liked it previously. It's silly to criticise criticism and say they're the minority.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> I don't mean this in a patronising way but I guess if you like the product then you're not really gonna understand the criticisms and how off-putting they are, just like I don't understand why you might like something I don't, I just know you do.
> 
> saying people that criticise are in the minority with the sample size being the people who are currently watching is a pointless thing to say unless you think that the maximum potential viewers for a wrestling show is the current viewership. I think it's at least double what they're getting now, and the reason why it won't ever be is because of the things that have been criticised. So if they were to fix what people like me want, more people would watch and people like you would be the minority of people who also liked it previously. It's silly to criticise criticism and say they're the minority.


but here's the thing; you've assumed that i am automatically an AEW fanboy who enjoys everything they do. I have not watched probably half of AEW since it started airing.

people who criticise are in the vocal minority of the current viewers. Because who watches a show they don't enjoy? they are the bloody weirdos. AEW can indeed, achieve these numbers you're talking about. But what we are talking about is those who watch the show and still criticise. I think normal viewers, if they genuinely don't like something, will just stop watching. I mean that's what I do. I don't waste my energy and hours of my time on something I don't enjoy.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Young Bucks and Hangman page have missed even more shows and they're right back into the top angle. Huh.


Single vs single is had to build when neither are there especially when it suppose to be for a singles title. Faction vs Faction is different. No titles on the line and some members could be missing and the story can continue. Inner Circle vs Elite has been a story since day one. They can heat the rivalry up again quickly with only a little build because of their history. It is something entirely different starting a PPV main event feud when both the opponents have missed several weeks and have no history with each other. 

Brodie Lee made sense in the fact that he was a recognizable face and he was built up over the last month to be someone not to be fucked with. Honestly you could switch Lee and Archer and it also works. Archer could have gone after Mox and Lee and the Dark Order gone after Cody. Either works because of their build. 

Brodie was more known to American audiences so he got the big feud.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> It's people like you that are in the minority btw, anyone who thinks AEW is overall a good tv show is in the minority based on number of people watching relative to number of people potentially watching.


basing this purely on ratings ofcourse, 🙄


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

bdon said:


> Or you put him in matches with those guys and don’t fucking protect him over goddamn Kenny Omega while not allowing Santana and Ortiz to land any meaningful moves against him. Santana and Ortiz were in a glorified squash match with Matt Hardy. Their only offense came against Kenny Omega.
> 
> So, what does that say about Kenny Omega to those tuning in just to see Matt Hardy? What does it say about the rest of the roster that Brodie Lee came into AEW just to go straight to the title picture with no meaningful win, except for going over Christopher Daniels tonight?
> 
> ...


The mainstream audience and most of the core audience are not watching the matches as you are. They are not seeing negatives in the Hardy/Omega match.
Brodie Lee has been one of the guys working tapings the last month-- that is just how the dice rolled for him because of the virus. It makes sense for the show to have continuity. Yes, it would be better if PAC was there for the last tapings, but we can't drink the milk off the floor and spit it back into the carton. This virus has made things difficult and you guys aren't actually smart enough about the business side of wrestling or writing to understand the shitty hand they are working with given no audience and a bunch of indie wrestlers to fill out the show.
Jungle Boy and MJF are two young guys that are gerting a singles rivalry and chance to work on the PPV. Both have great talent and value. It doesn't matter who MJF wrestles, you guys are going to take a deuce on it. If it were main eventer, you would cry that he is getting crushed (when he is getting context by working with a Hardy or Sting).
I can't wait for the PMS threads when they do EC3 vs MJF and the former goes over.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Pippen94 said:


> Trolls have run off all other contributors here - makes for sad reading


This is true. There needs to be a reckoning on this board. These guys are intentionally trying to shit on everyone else's parade, derail episode threads and set a narrative that the fans are unhappy. No one is "forcing" them to watch and give us their venomous outlook on every single aspect of the show like a pissed off Vince Russo who was told no.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mister Sinister said:


> The mainstream audience and most of the core audience are not watching the matches as you are. They are not seeing negatives in the Hardy/Omega match.
> Brodie Lee has been one of the guys working tapings the last month-- that is just how the dice rolled for him because of the virus. It makes sense for the show to have continuity. Yes, it would be better if PAC was there for the last tapings, but we can't drink the milk off the floor and spit it back into the carton. This virus has made things difficult and you guys aren't actually smart enough about the business side of wrestling or writing to understand the shitty hand they are working with given no audience and a bunch of indie wrestlers to fill out the show.
> Jungle Boy and MJF are two young guys that are gerting a single rivalry and chance to work on the PPV. Both have great talent and value. It doesn't matter who MJF wrestles, you guys are going to take a deuce on it. If it were main eventer, you would cry that he is getting crushed (when he is getting context by working with a Hardy or Sting).
> I can't wait for the PMS threads when they do EC3 vs MJF and the former goes over.


the funny thing is, these guys who bitch and moan are still watching, so AEW see it as "oh, people are still watching. let's continue churning this product out".

That's EXACTLY why Cena was FOTC for like 8 years. People tuned in to watch him. They bitched, they moaned, they still watched.

Make your opinion count with your money. Nobody running a business is going to come to a dinky forum full of neckbeards. Some, like @The Wood write ESSAYS. And I mean literal essays 😂



ohhh what a miserable life they must live, ey.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> the funny thing is, these guys who bitch and moan are still watching, so AEW see it as "oh, people are still watching. let's continue churning this product out".
> 
> That's EXACTLY why Cena was FOTC for like 8 years. People tuned in to watch him. They bitched, they moaned, they still watched.
> 
> ...


Or maybe, just maybe, I left wrestling for 2 decades, gave this a chance due to the TNT affiliation, found a cast of characters presenting a style I enjoy, and am willing to wade through the bullshit?

Even the diehard fans, I’m sure they can see that featuring Matt Hardy is a bad idea, but they wade through the bullshit, too. Is there anyone here that would genuinely prefer to watch Matt Hardy look great vs seeing Kenny Omega, Santana, and Ortiz looking great? Is there anyone that really would prefer to see the same old Broken Matt stuff vs seeing progression in the guys’ characters who haven’t had that limelight?

I’m pretty sure we all very likely agree on what is really good, and what isn’t really good. Whether we voice this displeasure on a forum or not, I am sure we all likely enjoy and dislike similar things.

So...why can’t leadership within the company watch this stuff and see what is working and what isn’t?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> This is true. There needs to be a reckoning on this board. These guys are intentionally trying to shit on everyone else's parade, derail episode threads and set a narrative that the fans are unhappy. No one is "forcing" them to watch and give us their venomous outlook on every single aspect of the show like a pissed off Vince Russo who was told no.


People need to learn how to use the ignore feature and just not engage overt trolling/100% negavitity posters. _Poof_ and all those guys are gone from your thread roll. It takes a bit of getting used to as you see folks seemingly arguing with nobody but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, I left wrestling for 2 decades, gave this a chance due to the TNT affiliation, found a cast of characters presenting a style I enjoy, and am willing to wade through the bullshit?
> 
> Even the diehard fans, I’m sure they can see that featuring Matt Hardy is a bad idea, but they wade through the bullshit, too. Is there anyone here that would genuinely prefer to watch Matt Hardy look great vs seeing Kenny Omega, Santana, and Ortiz looking great? Is there anyone that really would prefer to see the same old Broken Matt stuff vs seeing progression in the guys’ characters who haven’t had that limelight?
> 
> ...


If you are willing to watch through the BSthen the BS isn’t BS.
I haven’t watched a full episode of Dynamite or WWE since before Revolution. I pick and choose segments and matches that look interesting. AEW/WWE know what works through ratings and merch. If they saw my viewing habits and your viewing habits, they would see you as a fan already and me as a potential fan. They would want to attract me without discouraging you. In fact, on paper you would be the fanboy who could potentially watch regardless of what they put on.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> The mainstream audience and most of the core audience are not watching the matches as you are. They are not seeing negatives in the Hardy/Omega match.
> Brodie Lee has been one of the guys working tapings the last month-- that is just how the dice rolled for him because of the virus. It makes sense for the show to have continuity. Yes, it would be better if PAC was there for the last tapings, but we can't drink the milk off the floor and spit it back into the carton. This virus has made things difficult and you guys aren't actually smart enough about the business side of wrestling or writing to understand the shitty hand they are working with given no audience and a bunch of indie wrestlers to fill out the show.
> Jungle Boy and MJF are two young guys that are gerting a singles rivalry and chance to work on the PPV. Both have great talent and value. It doesn't matter who MJF wrestles, you guys are going to take a deuce on it. If it were main eventer, you would cry that he is getting crushed (when he is getting context by working with a Hardy or Sting).
> I can't wait for the PMS threads when they do EC3 vs MJF and the former goes over.


You wrong


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> This is true. There needs to be a reckoning on this board. These guys are intentionally trying to shit on everyone else's parade, derail episode threads and set a narrative that the fans are unhappy. No one is "forcing" them to watch and give us their venomous outlook on every single aspect of the show like a pissed off Vince Russo who was told no.


no anyone to force you to view the criticism
If you don't like it, you can Ignore
Criticism is not toxic
toxic Calling the others troll As you do not accept criticism


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> AEW Revolution (The Buy In): DO def. SCU)
> AEW Dark: Dark Order def. Avalon and Nakazawa 2/26/20
> AEW Dark: DO def. #Stronghearts 2/19/20
> AEW Dark: DO def. Jurassic Express 2/5/20
> ...


hah ughh that's so frustrating. They're all on Dark, and other than Jurassic Express, they beat all jobbers. A "win is a win" but booooooo. Also, shouldn't private party be ahead of young bucks then? Last i checked, 3-1 is better than 2-2. I'm ALL for this idea of rankings and what not but there needs to be some clarity. It can be done just need to really think it out (which is hard i know)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

domotime2 said:


> hah ughh that's so frustrating. They're all on Dark, and other than Jurassic Express, they beat all jobbers. A "win is a win" but booooooo. Also, shouldn't private party be ahead of young bucks then? Last i checked, 3-1 is better than 2-2. I'm ALL for this idea of rankings and what not but there needs to be some clarity. It can be done just need to really think it out (which is hard i know)


That Jurassic express pairing didn’t include luchasaurus lol. So it’s even worse.
Honestly they should just scrap it. You could skip to the top by beating jobbers. Makes no sense.

seems like a lazy way of trying to tell a story. I can forgive them for it if it was used more appropriately. Maybe I’m just overthink it, idk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> If you are willing to watch through the BSthen the BS isn’t BS.
> I haven’t watched a full episode of Dynamite or WWE since before Revolution. I pick and choose segments and matches that look interesting. AEW/WWE know what works through ratings and merch. If they saw my viewing habits and your viewing habits, they would see you as a fan already and me as a potential fan. They would want to attract me without discouraging you. In fact, on paper you would be the fanboy who could potentially watch regardless of what they put on.


The point is that they should be able to watch and say, “Well, that was garbage.”


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> That Jurassic express pairing didn’t include luchasaurus lol. So it’s even worse.
> Honestly they should just scrap it. You could skip to the top by beating jobbers. Makes no sense.
> 
> seems like a lazy way of trying to tell a story. I can forgive them for it if it was used more appropriately. Maybe I’m just overthink it, idk.


See normally I would agree (the dont overthink it part, it's just a gimmick, dont take it so seriously). It's just that watching AEW and hearing "Stu Grayson and Evil uno are #1 in the rankings" just sounds like such bullshit to a viewer who watched Dynamite every week. It's like if in the WWE they had a similar gimmick and one week they announced Sarah Logan was the #1 contender because she's won a few matches on Main Event against jobbers. 

It would also help to know when the rankings matter. Okay, so Stu Grayson/Evil Uno are the #1 contenders, when do they get to cash that in? 

AEW is SO good at details usually. It's why i'm such a fan but this rankings thing seems to be a glaring hole


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> i dont understand your post, since we are talking about current viewer #s and not potential viewer #s
> 
> of course, in that case any TV show viewer is in the minority right now, except maybe sports and reality shows that are orientated towards women. KUWTK etc.


Seriously, that shit he said didn't make any sense. Ratings are going to be down naturally (for both companies) because they don't have all of their stars and there are no TV audiences. They weren't seeing 4 million viewers before this pandemic. They are only down a couple hundred thousand from before the pandemic.
*Following his logic, there are 750k people sticking around despite the lack of fans just so they can hate-watch the show every week.*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

kingfrass44 said:


> no anyone to force you to view the criticism
> If you don't like it, you can Ignore
> Criticism is not toxic
> toxic Calling the others troll As you do not accept criticism


If you can't handle the heat, get out of Hell's kitchen. If you don't like the show, stop f'n watching and leave us alone. I'm not blocking anyone so they can then freely ruin the board for everyone else without any pushback. I don't take the show apart piece by piece, but I will take the folks that want to be assholes on here apart piece by piece.



bdon said:


> The point is that they should be able to watch and say, “Well, that was garbage.”


Why do you hate-watch something? Why? Why? Why do you want to watch something you confess you do not like just so you can then go complain about all the reasons it is not for you to begin with?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say I didn't expect this episode to get such a visceral negative response. I thought it was fine. I guess the pacing was a little weird because it seemed like every segment announced like 2 matches for the PPV LOL


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jake was saying from very strange things, does he get aroused watching Archer matches?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> If you can't handle the heat, get out of Hell's kitchen. If you don't like the show, stop f'n watching and leave us alone. I'm not blocking anyone so they can then freely ruin the board for everyone else without any pushback. I don't take the show apart piece by piece, but I will take the folks that want to be assholes on here apart piece by piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate-watch something? Why? Why? Why do you want to watch something you confess you do not like just so you can then go complain about all the reasons it is not for you to begin with?


I love the show. I DISLIKE portions of the show. I specifically enjoy watching a Kenny Omega match, but I had to sift through Matt fucking Hardy.

Again I’ll ask this and maybe of you fucking people will answer: WHAT IS THE PAYOFF FOR MATT HARDY BEING THE FEATURED BABYFACE IN A GODDAMN ELITE VS INNER CIRCLE FEUD!?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> what I don’t get is people moaning Cody is too involved but then moaning that omega isn’t involved enough.
> 
> the elite can’t win, there’s too many fans who want to be smarks and over analyse everything rather than just watching the show. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with anything Cody is doing.


Explanation is as follows:

Cody is a good talent and is good enough to be a main event guy in AEW but he has too many fingers in too many AEW pies. He's in two major story lines, Spears is pissed at him, other wrestlers are pissed at him, we don't know how Dustin feels about the towel being thrown in and now we also have the Archer/Cody feud, Cody getting involved with Jake, Brandi all over the show, Brandi randomly getting in peoples business, Cody being a Stone Cold esque babyface, Cody being the first guy to run Archer and Jake off etc etc. It's too much Cody looking like a super hero and probably too much Cody in general to be honest.

With Kenny he is pretty much second to Matt Hardy in this Elite Vs Inner Circle feud when it should really be Matt Hardy being second to him. Kenny looks like a midcard each week when some people feel he has the potential to be a main event guy every week. We don't want him forced down our throats every week like we have with Cody but it'd be nice to have him be treated kind of like a star.



Aedubya said:


> Jake was saying from very strange things, does he get aroused watching Archer matches?


Yeah, that was super weird. That's definitely what he was hinting at.



bdon said:


> I love the show. I DISLIKE portions of the show. I specifically enjoy watching a Kenny Omega match, but I had to sift through Matt fucking Hardy.
> 
> Again I’ll ask this and maybe of you fucking people will answer: WHAT IS THE PAYOFF FOR MATT HARDY BEING THE FEATURED BABYFACE IN A GODDAMN ELITE VS INNER CIRCLE FEUD!?


Pretty much the same for me. I like certain aspects of the show and sometimes even enjoy the show overall so why would I stop? Sometimes South Park puts on a few shit episodes in a row should I just not watch South Park ever again despite the fact they've put on some magnificent episodes before?

Also, you won't get any answers as to why Matt Hardy is the top face in a top AEW feud. I'm still waiting for someone to answer me about why Matt Hardy would change clothes midway through a violent no disqualification match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Explanation is as follows:
> 
> Cody is a good talent and is good enough to be a main event guy in AEW but he has too many fingers in too many AEW pies. He's in two major story lines, Spears is pissed at him, other wrestlers are pissed at him, we don't know how Dustin feels about the towel being thrown in and now we also have the Archer/Cody feud, Cody getting involved with Jake, Brandi all over the show, Brandi randomly getting in peoples business, Cody being a Stone Cold esque babyface, Cody being the first guy to run Archer and Jake off etc etc. It's too much Cody looking like a super hero and probably too much Cody in general to be honest.
> 
> ...


Well, I actually thought the changing clothes bit, while stupid, was funny. I didn’t mind it, buuuuut...that is why you have to keep a tight leash on this shit. At times it can be ok, but you can’t let the guy go around looking invincible.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I gotta say I didn't expect this episode to get such a visceral negative response. I thought it was fine. I guess the pacing was a little weird because it seemed like every segment announced like 2 matches for the PPV LOL


You didn't expect it because it wasn't a negative episode. The board is being raided. Some people are not watching the show to have fun and tune out for two hours.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> You didn't expect it because it wasn't a negative episode. The board is being raided. Some people are not watching the show to have fun and tune out for two hours.


Just out of curiosity, what is your opinion on lizard people? I do love a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> You didn't expect it because it wasn't a negative episode. The board is being raided. Some people are not watching the show to have fun and tune out for two hours.


I've seen you posting this all over. "These guys don't really dislike AEW they are just pretending to!"

If that is the case may I ask you why the "haters" generally enjoyed last weeks episode? Wouldn't we just shit all over that one also instead of saying it was good? Interested in your logic in regards to this because it isn't really making sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Swan-San said:


> It's people like you that are in the minority btw, anyone who thinks AEW is overall a good tv show is in the minority based on number of people watching relative to number of people potentially watching.


that then applies to everything ever 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> You didn't expect it because it wasn't a negative episode. The board is being raided. Some people are not watching the show to have fun and tune out for two hours.


I wouldn't argue that it's a raid because they are here every week.

Maybe a little masochistic LOL.

My enjoyment of the show hinged a lot on how much I enjoyed the main event. Thought it was a good scrap. However, if you are someone who is offended by the #1 contender having a competitive match with Christopher Daniels or someone who "just can't" with The Dark Order or some combination of both, I could see where this Dynamite could be a miss.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Overall I really enjoyed this episode but i felt Cody driving the truck 25 feet into a barricade was weird. My wife and I at least got a laugh out of it. Also I've been a fan of Christopher Daniels for a long time but he just looks off in the ring, probably his age. That match with Brodie was awkward and to long in my opinion.

The Jurassic Express and Best Friends Match was good, and did a good job of advancing story lines leading up to the pay-per-view. The match had good spots and was high energy.

The Matt Hardy Kenny omega tag match was alot of fun, but I'm not big on 50/50 booking. Kenny and Hardy are really good together and I feel that hardy really brings out Kenny's personality. He's pretty darn funny on BTE but it doesn't really show up on TV.

The 4 way ladies match was kind of botchy and I didn't like the way they made Britt Baker look like she was uninterested in winning the match. Why put her finisher on statlander while the pin was taking place, should have been more interested in breaking up the pin.

Jericho and "Pineapple Pete" was what it should have been, a squash. I did like how they used that match to Segway into the challenge at double or nothing. Looking forward to seeing what the do with that match. Didn't really care for the Vanguard one stuff, but my wife did like it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wait...so next week they’re doing a Matt Hardy vs Sammy 1-on-1 match? And people don’t think Matt Hardy is being featured as the key character in this storyline?

Goddamn I hope he retires soon. At least when WCW did this shit it was with Sting, Hogan, and genuine main eventers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did they really have Matt Hardy get upset about a broken toy? Are they really trying to channel the Tyson Kidd/Yoshi Tatsu feud from NXT Redemption?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is there a way to 'block' reading peoples comments on here?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Is there a way to 'block' reading peoples comments on here?


I’m about to Dm you


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cornette's co-host Brian Last agreed with me this week on the Cornette podcast saying this is the worst Dynamite episode of the year and one of the worst ever. Reasons were too much wrestling involving guys he doesn't care about, the stupidity of the drone and Matt Hardy crying over it and he even buried the opening Archer/Rhodes segment which Cornette himself actually liked. I thought I'd bring this up since I had a fair few people suggest that I was being deliberately harsh on the show just to be a "hater"



Aedubya said:


> Is there a way to 'block' reading peoples comments on here?


Do you really block people who have a different opinion to you? This forum would be super boring if I blocked everyone I disagreed with I think.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Is there a way to 'block' reading peoples comments on here?


Ahh the echo chamber feature


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette's co-host Brian Last agreed with me this week on the Cornette podcast saying this is the worst Dynamite episode of the year and one of the worst ever. Reasons were too much wrestling involving guys he doesn't care about, the stupidity of the drone and Matt Hardy crying over it and he even buried the opening Archer/Rhodes segment which Cornette himself actually liked. I thought I'd bring this up since I had a fair few people suggest that I was being deliberately harsh on the show just to be a "hater"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really block people who have a different opinion to you? This forum would be super boring if I blocked everyone I disagreed with I think.


Whenever they get to recapping something from SCU or Daniels, I completely forget they are on the roster, haha. Man, did Brodie Lee get a fucking verbal beating this week. I cannot believe they did the Matt Hardy crying over a drone thing. Wow.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> Wait...so next week they’re doing a Matt Hardy vs Sammy 1-on-1 match? And people don’t think Matt Hardy is being featured as the key character in this storyline?
> 
> Goddamn I hope he retires soon. At least when WCW did this shit it was with Sting, Hogan, and genuine main eventers.


Ok so let me break this down because apparently you and many other on here are incapable of reading between the storylines.

AEW wanted to get a foothold in the New York market because it's important and has traditionally belonged to WWE. They got a big arena in Newark and even though it sold out quickly they wanted something special for the fans there. This is where Blood and Guts comes in. 

I'm sure the arena in Newark is probably pretty busy because of it's proximity to the city and renting it is probably cheaper. Their dates are probably limited so unfortunately the timeline matched up with Nick's wife giving birth. They had to write him off with the injury angle. However, the match was still going to happen but now the 5 man Elite is down one going into a match against the 5 man Inner Circle. They needed someone else to fill in. Enter Matt Hardy.

Hardy is a big like it or not. His Broken persona was popular in Impact even though it was buried from the start in WWE. If they are going to bring in someone random into this match a debuting big name is a good way to go. Then the coronavirus happened.

The Newark show was cancelled. Blood and Guts was cancelled. Nick goes home to his wife and new baby. Pretty much every storyline is put on hold during their tapings in Georgia since most wrestlers aren't there and new ones are created. This is where the TNT Title comes in.

AEW needed a large overarching story to keep the Georgia tapings feel more than just Wrestler A vs Wrestler B. The defacto TV title was created and the final they went with was the obvious Cody v Archer feud that they started prior to these taping and probably prior to the plan to add another title. The final was added to DoN without knowing if DoN would even happen with everyone there. They needed two of the only stars they had available to possibly sell this PPV. 

Good news, Florida opens back up and they can go back live with many of their stars back. They might not be able to do B&G but they can still do the Elite v IC. It's a long standing feud they can heat back up quickly. Problem is they get Nick back but lose Cody and still need that extra person so they continue on with the Matt Hardy helping the Elite story they started before all of this. The Inner Circle all shows up but the Bucks and Hangman for some reason are still absent and Cody in another storyline so they need Hardy to team with Kenny to get the feud back on track. 

The street fight was great and got great reviews and probably gave them the idea of a full on 5v5 street fight. The street fight Jericho got the pin fall on Omega to keep him looking strong over a much better opponent but it took five of them to do it. The second match was to show that Hardy isn't a push over. PnP aren't in the title chase right now the loss doesn't mean anything and they have been booked strongly because they are one of the top teams on TV because of the IC. 

The match against Sammy is not a surprise since Hardy has called him out in the Road to videos in the past. Sammy should get the win but it won't be clean. Before all the complaining that AEW won't let Sammy get a clean win over old washed up Matt Hardy there is a reason why. Do you know why that is? Because Sammy is the bad guy and that's what bad guys do. Regardless of whether Sammy could/should win clean the answer is simple, he doesn't have to and can and will get away with it.

So after that long post that is the reason why Matt Hardy is involved with this story.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I think bdon's issue is that Matt Hardy is a main part of the story line even over the likes of Omega and the rest of The Elite. I can't really blame him either because the way it's been played out on TV it really is kind of Matt Hardy's fight with Omega and whoever else that will compete alongside him seeming like secondary characters. The Inner Circle haven't really done anything to The Elite lately on TV it's all about Matt.

I'm sorry but Matt being over for a couple months in TNA back in 2017 when they were airing in front of under half a million people doesn't mean anything either. Matt Hardy hasn't been a big deal for about 15 years at this point and it's kind of a joke that he's in a top story line on an AEW PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Ok so let me break this down because apparently you and many other on here are incapable of reading between the storylines.
> 
> AEW wanted to get a foothold in the New York market because it's important and has traditionally belonged to WWE. They got a big arena in Newark and even though it sold out quickly they wanted something special for the fans there. This is where Blood and Guts comes in.
> 
> ...


I don’t need to waste my time responding. @Chip Chipperson perfectly explaiNd the issue and why the bookings have been stupid:



Chip Chipperson said:


> I think bdon's issue is that Matt Hardy is a main part of the story line even over the likes of Omega and the rest of The Elite. I can't really blame him either because *the way it's been played out on TV it really is kind of Matt Hardy's fight with Omega and whoever else that will compete alongside him seeming like secondary characters. The Inner Circle haven't really done anything to The Elite lately on TV it's all about Matt.*
> 
> I'm sorry but Matt being over for a couple months in TNA back in 2017 when they were airing in front of under half a million people doesn't mean anything either. Matt Hardy hasn't been a big deal for about 15 years at this point and it's kind of a joke that he's in a top story line on an AEW PPV.


There is no reason Matt Hardy should be the key protagonist in an angle involving the Elite and Inner Circle. As @El Hammerstone pointed out, Matt Hardy claimed to be upset with Jericho, because All Elite Wrestling was for the younger guys. Yet, this entire story has been about Matt Hardy. Jericho and the Inner Circle aren’t focused on the Elite. They’re not making a point to find ways to try and get the swerve on The Elite. It is literally ALL ABOUT MATT HARDY, furthering the notion that guys who made a name for themselves don’t matter, because they never wrestled in WWE. This was a perfect time to focus more character work on The Elite and explain why they’re “elite“ to a set of new eyes and ears that Matt Hardy was bringing with him.

It smells like Hogan/Bischoff bullshit booking where no one ever gets the rub. No one is going to come out of this angle looking better on the other side, except Matt Hardy. Am I wrong, @TheMaskedAvenger ? Since you’re “reading between the lines” (on things that are obvious such as the why Matt Hardy is INVOLVED), can you explain why Matt Hardy is the figure in all of this? Care to explain how Jericho, Kenny, The Bucks, PnP, Sammy, Hangman or anyone else not named Matt Hardy is going to end this storyline looking any better..?

I’ll be waiting. I’ve proposed this same question MULTIPLE times, and no one else dares to respond. Cause we all know the answer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> It smells like Hogan/Bischoff bullshit booking where no one ever gets the rub.


I've recently downloaded TNA 2010 during the quarantine because Bischoff had reviewed a few shows from the time period on his podcast and I was interested.in watching it all again. I enjoyed January 2010 TNA more than any edition of Dynamite that I've seen this year.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> I don’t need to waste my time responding. @Chip Chipperson perfectly explaiNd the issue and why the bookings have been stupid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you watching the same show? First, where did you see that Hardy was mad at Jericho? I haven't heard anything about that or read anything on here to my knowledge. The Inner Circle isn't focused on the Elite because the Elite isn't even there. The Bucks and Hangman haven't been on the show in 2 months. It's just been Kenny and Sammy at the tapings. I don't even think Jericho has been there, I think he did the commentary with Shavone later. 2 weeks ago the story properly restarted the IC was at full strength and the Elite only had Kenny. Matt is not a part of the group so he's the weak link in the chain. Matt is also a brand new character in the AEW universe.

Yes you are wrong. Cody has lost or tied every PPV but against his brother and Spears. Both of which he should have beaten. The Bucks put over Private Party and the Dark Order before their reboot and recently lost their first title challenge. Omega lost to Jericho, Mox and Pac all at PPVs. Hangman lost to Jericho because he wasn't ready and has been part of the best storyline building him up great. That sure doesn't look like power booking to me. 

Matt Hardy is a place holder and I explain in detail in my last post why Matt Hardy is a part of this story. Cody is busy in another feud and they need a body. Out of the current roster who would you have added? Mox would make sense but then you have a PPV with the World and the Tag titles not being defended and that doesn't fly. Darby has been adjacent to the Elite and against the IC but he is a loner character and the last time he helped out the Elite he got pinned. What if Hardy was the Exalted One and Brodie Lee was helping the Elite? Is that the same problem or do you just have an issue with Hardy?

Well I haven't seen the match yet so I have no idea how anyone is going to look when the match is over and neither do you. The only way Matt looks better than everyone else in the match is if he no sell everyone's finishers and is the one who gets the pin. If you think that's going to happen then I can't help you.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've recently downloaded TNA 2010 during the quarantine because Bischoff had reviewed a few shows from the time period on his podcast and I was interested.in watching it all again. I enjoyed January 2010 TNA more than any edition of Dynamite that I've seen this year.


What do you reckon is TNA's best period?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kazarn said:


> What do you reckon is TNA's best period?


I really liked the late 2005 into 2006 time period where they moved onto Spike TV, signed Christian Cage, Dudley Boys, Kurt Angle etc but also had some of the best young talent in the world at the time such as AJ, Daniels, Joe, Shelley, Aries etc.

I was following along then (Always was more of a TNA guy than a WWE guy) and I would genuinely get excited to buy and watch the PPV's back then on two week delay because Australia wouldn't air it live. At that time I was a teenager and I always felt TNA legitimately had a chance at competing with WWE if they just signed (Insert big name wrestler here) or managed to go to two hours or things like that. Me and a wrestling friend at the time were the only two people in our area who even knew what TNA was and his parents would buy him four weeks of Impact from a tape trader on eBay and he would let me borrow them. I'd say we were about 2-3 months behind on Impact for majority of our time watching it.

I also saw my first ever live show in 2005 which was pretty much a TNA show here in Australia which featured Jarrett, Rhino, Team 3.D, Gail Kim, AJ, Joe, Daniels and Kazarian. Got to see a match between AJ Styles and Chris Daniels in their prime which was pretty great.

I think the live show experience mixed in with feeling like you were part of a company that was taking over wrestling really makes that time period stand out but I really liked every year from 2005 until about 2014-2015. I remember them losing their TV deal and having to go to all this effort to stream their show every week and they just kept losing all these guys that I had been watching for close to a decade. Ironically enough I stopped watching never to return when The Hardy Boys started trying to relive their TLC days with The Dudley Boys and The Wolves whatever year that was. I remember thinking even then that I couldn't really follow a company that thought broken down Hardy Boys taking on broken down Dudley Boys was a good idea.

Now it's 5 or 6 years later and Matt Hardy is still somehow on TV every week in a main event position...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Are you watching the same show? First, where did you see that Hardy was mad at Jericho? I haven't heard anything about that or read anything on here to my knowledge. The Inner Circle isn't focused on the Elite because the Elite isn't even there. The Bucks and Hangman haven't been on the show in 2 months. It's just been Kenny and Sammy at the tapings. I don't even think Jericho has been there, I think he did the commentary with Shavone later. 2 weeks ago the story properly restarted the IC was at full strength and the Elite only had Kenny. Matt is not a part of the group so he's the weak link in the chain. Matt is also a brand new character in the AEW universe.


You really don’t get this shit, do you? It isn’t about wins and losses when it comes to how these guys look coming out of angles. There must be story and character progression in every good angle. This goddamn angle has been turned into Matt Hardy with The Elite vs Inner Circle. Why is Matt Hardy so goddamn important? Yes he has built-in viewers. Those built-in viewers should have been used to get eyes on Kenny, Santana and Ortiz, and Sammy. Not a storyline where Matt Hardy is the key protagonist.



> Yes you are wrong. Cody has lost or tied every PPV but against his brother and Spears. Both of which he should have beaten. The Bucks put over Private Party and the Dark Order before their reboot and recently lost their first title challenge. Omega lost to Jericho, Mox and Pac all at PPVs. Hangman lost to Jericho because he wasn't ready and has been part of the best storyline building him up great. That sure doesn't look like power booking to me.



The Hogan/Bischoff comment isn’t about The Elite winning or losing, but about the way Hogan and Bischoff acted as if the only people deserving attention and clout were guys who had been on WWE or WCW television. AEW is booked in a very similar manner. 




> Matt Hardy is a place holder and I explain in detail in my last post why Matt Hardy is a part of this story. Cody is busy in another feud and they need a body. Out of the current roster who would you have added? Mox would make sense but then you have a PPV with the World and the Tag titles not being defended and that doesn't fly. Darby has been adjacent to the Elite and against the IC but he is a loner character and the last time he helped out the Elite he got pinned. What if Hardy was the Exalted One and Brodie Lee was helping the Elite? Is that the same problem or do you just have an issue with Hardy?
> 
> Well I haven't seen the match yet so I have no idea how anyone is going to look when the match is over and neither do you. The only way Matt looks better than everyone else in the match is if he no sell everyone's finishers and is the one who gets the pin. If you think that's going to happen then I can't help you.


No one in the Elite or Inner Circle will come out of this better, because they have already committed to Matt Hardy being the key protagonist. In what was supposed to be a goddamn Elite vs Inner Circle storyline, it has been made all about Matt Hardy vs The Inner Circle. Matt Hardy had the vignette or promo where he spoke specifically about Jericho and Hardy not taking opportunities from the younger guys.

Yet here we are. Matt Hardy as the key babyface when you had Kenny Omega there. Matt Hardy does not need character work in 2020, new to the AEW universe or not. every wrestling fan knows who Matt Hardy is, who he was, and who he will be. That built-in audience could have been used to get eyes and ears on Kenny, Sammy, PnP. You know...the very reason Matt Hardy claimed he wanted to delete Jericho?

No issue with Matt Hardy being involved. Matt Hardy being pushed to the forefront of the storyline makes everyone involved, save for Jericho who is untouchable, look less for wear.


----------

